# Quote Something v Appreciating the Artists



## Bob Loblaw

_ You're a fucking ugly bitch. I want to stab you to death, and then play around with your blood._​


----------



## We are all ONE

Ill use this thread to rile up that eurofig again


----------



## gloeek

"I love the bobe." -gloeek
thumbsup.gif


----------



## Bob Loblaw

_thumbsup.gif_



We are all ONE said:


> Ill use this thread to rile up that eurofig again



Pls do, m80


----------



## We are all ONE

He did pretty much sum up capt to a tee...
Then I gave him an inch (tip) and he took all 5.9852


----------



## JackiePeyton

Now just behold these miserable, blind, and senseless people...their blindness and arrogance are solid as an iron mountain


----------



## MikeOekiM

"mr kookie just seems to love America even though he IS English he is like a sissy that amongst you and even runs down his own Country what an asshole" 

-tunesey


----------



## Kittycat5

So poor and so black. 

Wolf Blitzer


----------



## Bob Loblaw

“This shows that there is not this hard line between people in power and trolls,”


----------



## Psychlone Jack

"And if I don't do it to you, I gotta send a tidal wave through this motherfucker, that's why you're Jesus!!!!!"
Permatripping Hobo this morning

LOL fucking welcome to Asheville.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

*Solvent abuse*

n = random(2)
if (ran = 0) {
mood = EMO_HAPPY
}​print "YAAAAAY"
repeat(500) {
dangle (mouse_toy);
}​?

*expresses silent disappointment in your untimely death of screaming and melting flesh. Might as well snap off your limb before it grows nerve endings

PIss off


----------



## Bob Loblaw

beagleboy said:
			
		

> I like it when young seemingly successful people wave at me while I am climbing into the paddy wagon. %)






wo.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

"It's like raiyaaiiiin,
On your wedding day. 
It's a freeeee riiiiide,
When you've already paid"


----------



## pharmakos

Then she noticed oh then she noticed the clouds
Then she noticed oh then she noticed the clouds

Soaked by the drizzling, soaked in his arms tight around her
it nourished them like the soil just like it had on that first day  
Soaked by the drizzling, soaked in the smell of him on her
Ever since that first day rain always made her think of him
Soaked by the drizzling,soaked in a dream of a forever,
a Freudian slip occurred - three words arose from out of nowhere
Soaked by the drizzling, soaked in his tremulous silence

Then she noticed oh then she noticed the clouds
Then she noticed oh then she noticed the clouds

The sky went from grey to black - thunder and lightning struck; the rain, the rain, the rain poured down
Oceans rose graciously until the soil gave in; the rain, the rain, the rain poured down
He took her hand but she just let go; no one’s lonely when the rain falls
Finally the sky and sea fused into unity; the rain, the rain, the rain poured down
The sun always stays the same - rain changes everything; the rain, the rain, the rain poured


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Yes, yes, yes. I'd like to teach you about, uh... I'd like to have a talk to you about, uh... Uh... School days, school days, yes. Various tortures that they gave me when I went to school. Yes, they made me wear a funny hat. I had to put on a clown's uniform... with no pants. Also, I had to wear a rabbit's head.
Yes, it was made out of paper and it was ten foot tall.


----------



## DexterMeth

^lol "school days"


----------



## lightofmeaning

^


----------



## fuc




----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Have fun


----------



## Dtergent

"Lack of experience diminishes our power of taking a comprehensive
view of the admitted facts. Hence those who dwell in intimate association
with nature and its phenomena grow more and more able to formulate,
as the foundations of their theories, principles such as to admit
of a wide and coherent development: while those whom devotion to abstract
discussions has rendered unobservant of the facts are too ready to
dogmatize on the basis of a few observations."

Aris total


----------



## lightofmeaning

"Beiber's arm pit looks a lot like a pussy. I always knew he had one." ~ lom


----------



## pharmakos

then i found the words to say that could begin to explain
just how i felt the day that everything thing had changed
then you had the nerve to say... then you had the nerve to say:
"maybe baby one day i'll be sorry, one day i just may how stupid this was of me"
she said "maybe"
and i said "'maybe' baby? there's no 'maybe' about it.  'maybe someday' will come one day."


----------



## pharmakos

it occurred to me at once that love could be a great illusion that makes fools of brilliant thinkers every day
and sends hearts of stone and steel to a place where they would feel like they were falling quickly quickly in its way
is it any surprise that you feel so overrun when all this time you had no one to tell you how to love?
and do you think its unwise to go and break yourself on this one when all this time you didn't know love?


----------



## ArCi

It takes time


----------



## DexterMeth

ArCi said:


> It takes time



Takes time guys.  It takes time.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Life is god's gift for himself, and death is god's gift for mankind.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fuc said:


>



I vomited profusely 

Pls no more of this androgynous cyborg pls


----------



## Blue_Phlame

lightofmeaning said:


>



lol, I guess it really did look like one and photobucket took it down.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

_I love weather_ - Dew, before the hurricane hits




_STOP EATING YOUR COSMETICS_ - Dtergent, trying to boss me around


----------



## beagleboy

"you should when you go to pee in front of the urinal, pee a couple of drops onto your fingers, just when you shake last few drops out and wipe that shit cross' your mustache and then go chat up the females in your school system. I don't know jack about zits though. ..You're on your own with that one"

TV series _The Wire_


----------



## lightofmeaning

Blue_Phlame said:


> lol, I guess it really did look like one and photobucket took it down.



lol qft

repost for you to decide for yourself.


----------



## JackiePeyton

"Write something, even if it's just a suicide note." - Gore Vidal


----------



## Dtergent

Bob Loblaw said:


> _STOP EATING YOUR COSMETICS_ - Dtergent, trying to boss me around



I MEAN IT Buab


----------



## Bob Loblaw

BUT THEY TASTE SO GOOD hussy


----------



## Dtergent

You're gonna have to throw that up and take a charcoal pill now..


----------



## Bill

beagleboy said:


> "you should when you go to pee in front of the urinal, pee a couple of drops onto your fingers, just when you shake last few drops out and wipe that shit cross' your mustache and then go chat up the females in your school system. I don't know jack about zits though. ..You're on your own with that one"
> 
> TV series _The Wire_


----------



## pharmakos

rupture
rupture

rupture the walls around my heart
i feel so lost
i've been shaking
you can't save me

(forget what the doctor said)

every bird in mid-flight is calling out your name
before it hits the window and it sings the rapture


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Dtergent said:


> You're gonna have to throw that up and take a charcoal pill now..



It's all food anyway!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DexterMeth

"He cured himself with excess."


----------



## Bob Loblaw

_I mean no offence, but let's also not forget that BL is comprised of many felons & criminals giving advice to other felons & criminals on how to use drugs safely. I'm pretty confused as to how illegal drug users calling each other f*g****t, the jam-word, f*l**w, fay**, et al is going to hurt what we have going. Mainstream society tends to look down on drug users & it's hard to disagree with them from my experience (n.b. I have many years worth experience of IV drug abuse etc). I think it's ridiculous to act as though we're doing a great public service by providing safety tips to novices. 

What are we trying to convey with this new approach? People who break the law, contribute to cartel violence, and want to get high safely are upstanding citizens who are always politically correct? For fuck's sake, you hear worse on an elementary school playground (recess for 12 y/os). We can slap a PR label on staff, but at the end of the day is helping a 17 y/o shoot heroin safely really something to be proud about? (I was that 17 y/o)


I've been thinking about this for a while, so I'd love to get some feedback & provide rejoinder. Again, I mean no offence; I'm still a BDD mod & will continue that. I feel like my view has lost the war, but I'll be damned if I'm silent about it.
Now how does Bluelight lose HR credibility if TL wants to call people f**gts?_


----------



## Jabberwocky

“No sympathy for the devil; keep that in mind. Buy the ticket, take the ride...and if it occasionally gets a little heavier than what you had in mind, well...maybe chalk it off to forced conscious expansion: Tune in, freak out, get beaten.”


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

I would kill everyone in this room for one drop of sweet beer. Homer Simpson.


----------



## pharmakos

*MARK 2:13-17*

Once again Jesus went out beside the lake. A large crowd came to him, and he began to teach them. As he walked along, he saw Levi son of Alphaeus sitting at the tax collector’s booth. “Follow me,” Jesus told him, and Levi got up and followed him.

While Jesus was having dinner at Levi’s house, many tax collectors and sinners were eating with him and his disciples, for there were many who followed him. When the teachers of the law who were Pharisees saw him eating with the sinners and tax collectors, they asked his disciples: “Why does he eat with tax collectors and sinners?”

On hearing this, Jesus said to them, “It is not the healthy who need a doctor, but the sick. I have not come to call the righteous, but sinners.”


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

"That's why I fuxked your bitch you fat mother fucker" -Tupac shakur


----------



## Pharcyde

it takes some balls to look up at the sun and just say "nope"


----------



## motherofearth

"Quote anything v. I'm fucking retarded"


----------



## JackiePeyton

She packed my bags last night, preflight
Zero hour, nine a.m.
And I'm gonna be high
As a kite by then


I miss the earth so much
I miss my wife
It's lonely out in space
On such a timeless flight


And I think it's gonna be a long, long, time
'Til touchdown brings me 'round again to find
I'm not the man they think I am at home
Ah, no no no
I'm a rocket man
Rocket man
Burnin' out his fuse
Up here alone


Mars ain't the kind of place
To raise your kids
In fact, it's cold as hell
And there's no one there to raise them
If you did


And all this science
I don't understand
It's just my job
Five days a week
A rocket man
Rocket Man


And I think it's gonna be a long, long, time
'Til touchdown brings me 'round again to find
I'm not the man they think I am at home
Ah, no no no


And I think it's gonna be a long, long, time
'Til touchdown brings me 'round again to find
I'm not the man they think I am at home
Ah, no no no...
I'm a rocket man
Rocket man
Burnin' out his fuse
Up here alone


And I think it's gonna be a long, long, time
And I think it's gonna be a long, long, time
And I think it's gonna be a long, long, time


Long, long, time
Long, long, time


Ah, no, no, no...
Oh, no, no, no, no, no, no, no...


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## Bob Loblaw

^





'I was eating this burger today but I couldn't breathe through my nose while chewing & I could hardly taste it '

-Mel22 on the verge of tears & w a stopped-up nose


----------



## Roger&Me

mel you should take a fat ass dab of wasabi imo it will clear it right up


----------



## Roger&Me




----------



## Bob Loblaw

dopemaster said:


> Fast food jobs are for crack heads.
> 
> That is shitty work for low pay.  Fuck that.  If I am going to do something painfully boring, uncomfortable and degrading I am going to at least get paid some decent money for it.
> 
> Some jobs I had were: writing other peoples papers for school, dry-walling, moving trailers, a bit of porn, some man whoring, fixing guns, driver, debt collection, procuring rare goods, stocking shelves and I sold some drawings here and there
> 
> Now I am investing in Chinese slave labor and combining it with my art and business skills.





ded.


----------



## Lysis




----------



## subotai

"that's all well and good but the drugs make u a giant asshole"

- my mom


----------



## ArCi

*noted


----------



## Tude

"What, you mean you ain't ever had your kneecaps licked?!" -guy I work with.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

_"fuckherrightinthepussy"_ - a wise man


----------



## Blue_Phlame

_Please seed!_


----------



## motherofearth

donkeyPUNCH said:


> _"fuckherrightinthepussy"_ - a wise man



That guy is my hero.






RIP Dex


----------



## Tude

Thursday night, I was at the warehouse and was loading a trailer. It was the end of the night and I was the last one still loading. The others were fucking off or got sent home. My friend was helping me when this asshole I don't like comes up. He asked "What's next?" I told him to wait since I was still writing something down. I try to be civil, I really do, but some people push my buttons.

The guy kept asking what went next as I was still writing. I kept telling him I was finishing something up, to give me a second. He was like a kid on a car trip "Are we there yet?" He was asking me like every ten seconds and I could feel my blood boiling.

I finally let 'er rip. *"DUDE. Calm the fuck down. I know you're in a hurry but the pussy's already cold. She's probably asleep anyway."* My friend cracked up. Apparently, the guy was butt hurt because he went and told on me. I knew he did because my other friend (who got told what I said, he's kind of in charge but not a manager) paged me on the intercom "[Tude], quit milking it out and hurry up."

LOL that guy's been in jail a bunch of times for armed robbery but he can't take a joke? He took Bubba's dick but he took my joke harder. Pussy bitch. When my friend that helped me and I finally got done, we went to turn my paperwork in and I asked "[Ex-con] told on me, didn't he?" My friend who paged me on the intercom laughed. Another friend was there and all four of us laughed. Everybody hates the guy because he's a dick. He'll be fired before long.


----------



## kytnism

"arggghhh of course im watching the game! its stressing me out. fuck broncos fans. GO CHARGERS!" - dwe

lol

...kytnism...


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

"Will that be all for you?" ~ Gas station cashier girl


----------



## pharmakos

i'd rather be forgotten than remembered for giving in


----------



## GodandLove

"Little Boy Blue is a Big girl now"!


----------



## pharmakos

this time i'll get it right
you can't defend it
its predetermined


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

"Look up at the stars and not down at your feet. Try to make sense of what you see, and wonder about what makes the universe exist. Be curious."


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

^Is that GG Allin on yo avatar ?

"dissing rappers down hills in wheel chairs and making em perfect roll-models"
"and then I meditate saying what-the-hell for heaven's sake."                             - celph titled 

Lol care for Celph


----------



## Pharcyde

pretzel sticks are good sticks - stoned gf


----------



## Erikmen

"The ones who are crazy enough to think they can change the world are the ones who do" s.j.


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

“If you want a picture of the future, imagine a boot stamping on a human face—for ever.” 


@Whosa Amurikas favorite scumfuc


----------



## D's

PetalToTheMetal said:


> “If you want a picture of the future, imagine a boot stamping on a human face—for ever.”
> 
> 
> @Whosa Amurikas favorite scumfuc



Like the scene in the Terminator where the machines are stepping on human skulls n shit?


----------



## atara

_"To really enjoy ndtitl you've got to want to get out of where you are. But there are some wheres that are harder to get out of than others. This is the ndtitl problem for adults. Teenage weltschmerz is easy to escape. But what ndtitl will get a grown-up out of, for instance, debt?"_

(PJ O'Rourke)


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Feast your eyess...


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Look in my eyes i'm there enough. Ozzy.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

"But your all ready somebody's baby "

Elliot smith


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

"Intelligence without ambition is like a bird without wings". - Salvador Dali

"The difference between who you are and who you want to be is what you do". - Unknown


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

^ Nice


----------



## ArCi

lol

Did you just get inspired?


----------



## D's

_“When I drink, I think; and when I think, I drink.”_
*~ Frantois Rabelais*


----------



## kytnism

MissBehavin'_416 said:


> "Intelligence without ambition is like a bird without wings". - Salvador Dali



a beautiful quote miss. i love dali. i had the pleasure of visiting his museum in florida. it was an amazing experience.






im in the redsox hoodie at the pinnacle of the helix staircase that leads to both galleries. id recommend it to anyone that appreciates dalis work and art. 

...kytnism...


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

:D  I'd love to go one day.

"The measure of who we are is what we do with what we have" - Vince Lombardi

"With self-discipline most anything is possible" - Theodore Roosevelt

"Try to be a rainbow in someone's cloud" - Maya Angelou


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

To see ourselves as others see us is a most salutary gift. Hardly less important is the capacity to see others as they see themselves.

We live together, we act on, and react to, one another; but always and in all circumstances we are by ourselves. The martyrs go hand in hand into the arena; they are crucified alone. Embraced, the lovers desperately try to fuse their insulated ecstasies into a single self-transcendence; in vain. By its very nature every embodied spirit is doomed to suffer and enjoy in solitude. Sensations, feelings, insights, fancies—-all these are private and, except through symbols and at second hand, incommunicable. We can pool information about experiences, but never the experiences themselves. From family to nation, every human group is a society of island universes. 

Experience is not what happens to you; it's what you do with what happens to you. 

Aldous Huxley


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Blue_Phlame

^ Alternatively: Do no peace, seek war to realize our existence...is frail.


----------



## pharmakos

you've got to be crazy
you gotta have a real need
you gotta sleep on your toes
and when you're on the streets
you've got to be able to pick out the easy meat with your eyes closed
then moving in silently downwind and out of sight
you've got to strike when the moment is right without thinking
then after awhile
you can work on points for style
like the club tie
or the firm handshake
the subtle look in in the eye and an easy smile
you've got to be trusted
by the people that you like to
so that when they turn their backs on you
you'll get the chance to put the knife in


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

"The internet is a great way to get on the net" - Bob Dole, Republican presidential candidate

"I think war is a dangerous place" - George W. Bush, (May 7, 2003) 

"I owe a lot to my parents, especially my mother and father" - Greg Norman, Golfer 

"The doctors X-rayed my head and found nothing" - Dizzy Dean, Baseball player


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Miss re pm me 

Lost it


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

It's in Post Canada by now. The dogs are sniffing it for contraband.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Misses remove space in inbox


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

Done


----------



## Blue_Phlame

> I find your lack of faith disturbing


----------



## PetalToTheMetal




----------



## GodandLove

This is actually relevant to current events here at Bluelight. Please pick up on the subtext.


----------



## GodandLove

_Generations that grow up in tyranny will have it the hardest, for instead of pursuing freedom and liberty, they'll be satisfied just counting their blessings_. -GodandLove

_For the sake of freedom and liberty, sacrifice is but a small obligation_. - Godandlove


©2015 GodandLove


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

"Always do your best. What you plant now, you will harvest later". - Og Mandino

"Life isn't about getting and having, it’s about giving and being". – Kevin Kruse

"We become what we think about". – Earl Nightingale


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

ArCi said:


> lol
> 
> Did you just get inspired?



A little.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

"Sometimes life gets you down. All you can do is put on a brave smile, take a fuck-load of MDMA, then you're walking distance from the beach. Don't matter where you live; you got enough MDMA, you're walking distance from a beach." -Old Australian bush saying,.


----------



## subotai

lol that totally makes sense to me m8



ArCi said:


> lol
> 
> 
> Did you just get inspired?


----------



## pill_billy

good artists copy, great artists steal (dali i believe) 

and ofcourse the great mountain state (W.VA) saying "thank god for mississippi" lol

but my fav is " now i am become become death the destroyer of worlds" - robert oppenheimer


----------



## Crashing

Whenever I watch TV and see those poor starving kids all over the world, I can’t help but cry. I mean I’d love to be skinny like that but not with all those flies and death and stuff.

– Mariah Carey


----------



## zzz101

Blue_Phlame said:


> "Sometimes life gets you down. All you can do is put on a brave smile, take a fuck-load of MDMA, then you're walking distance from the beach. Don't matter where you live; you got enough MDMA, you're walking distance from a beach." -Old Australian bush saying,.



just don't forget a towel!


----------



## pill_billy

zzz101 said:


> just don't forget a towel!



WOW... its, dont forget TO BRING a towel... smh


----------



## zzz101

source???? Wow

nvm we are quoting different things obv


----------



## pill_billy

zzz101 said:


> source???? Wow
> 
> nvm we are quoting different things



well im quoting the most popular one lol... south park...


----------



## Blue_Phlame

pill_billy said:


> well im quoting the most popular one lol... south park...



click the comma at the end m8.


----------



## pill_billy

Blue_Phlame said:


> click the comma at the end m8.




click the comma?? you mean put a comma instead of 3 periods?


----------



## Blue_Phlame

pill_billy said:


> click the comma?? you mean put a comma instead of 3 periods?


I mean


Blue_Phlame said:


> click the comma at the end m8.


and those three dots are called an ellipsis... do not slander my favourite punctuation, or else I'll deck ya.


----------



## pill_billy

Blue_Phlame said:


> I mean
> 
> and those three dots are called an ellipsis... do not slander my favourite punctuation, or else I'll deck ya.



ummm are sure they are not called periods??? and im down with the comas but im more down with triple period sentence break... BITCH lol


----------



## Blue_Phlame

lol you fucking fuckwit, dumb as a door nob you are.


----------



## zzz101

Rofl


----------



## pill_billy

Blue_Phlame said:


> lol you fucking fuckwit, dumb as a door nob you are.



yea well pretty sure its knob you fuck wit... as in slob on my knob you stupid cunt... or go fuck yourself you grammer nazi cunt... or just plain out fuck off you cunt... cunt... cunt... cunt...      cunt... and fuck your ellipsis... cunt... to me theyll always be a triple period sentence break... you fucking cunt...


----------



## Smoky

"I could see the road ahead of me. I was poor and I was going to stay poor. But I didn't particularly want money. I didn't know what I wanted. Yes, I did. I wanted someplace to hide out, someplace where one didn't have to do anything. The thought of being something didn't only appall me, it sickened me . . . To do things, to be part of family picnics, Christmas, the 4th of July, Labor Day, Mother's Day . . . was a man born just to endure those things and then die? I would rather be a dishwasher, return alone to a tiny room and drink myself to sleep."

Ham on Rye, 1982


----------



## Blue_Phlame

pill_billy said:


> yea well pretty sure its knob



na mate, the door's nob, ya dickhead.


----------



## pill_billy

Blue_Phlame said:


> na mate, the door's nob, ya dickhead.



well in america its knob(triple period sentence break) you phlaming european fag(triple period sentence break)


----------



## Blue_Phlame

pill_billy said:


>



FTFYi


----------



## traybuck

Lol^^


----------



## pill_billy

yupp everything in europe is def just a little bit gayer... and guess what in america its still spelled with a K, because thats how the fuck you spell knob.... thought you british fuck would of gotten that since your all usually so keen to shit all over the way americans spell everything, but for once you fuckers are wrong... also no one calls anyone a knob over here, cause its about the weakest insult ive ever heard... and just makes my believe stronger, that all non-american users of this site should have an astric besides there name so you stand out and this unwarrented dickery can be avoided...


----------



## subotai

my god youre obnoxious


----------



## pill_billy

^ smh..... tell me sumin idk


----------



## Mel22

did anyone watch SHE-RA princess of power????


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

That's why I fuxked your bitch you fat mother fucker -tupac


----------



## Blue_Phlame

*fuck yo thoughts*



pill_billy said:


> yupp everything in europe is def just a little bit gayer... and guess what in america its still spelled with a K, because thats how the fuck you spell knob.... thought you british fuck would of gotten that since your all usually so keen to shit all over the way americans spell everything, but for once you fuckers are wrong... also no one calls anyone a knob over here, cause its about the weakest insult ive ever heard... and just makes my believe stronger, that all non-american users of this site should have an astric besides there name so you stand out and this unwarrented dickery can be avoided...


----------



## Smoky

If I sit and daydream, the images rush by like a succession of colored slides.

Francis Bacon


----------



## pharmakos

You are like a hurricane
There's calm in your eye.
And I'm gettin' blown away
To somewhere safer
where the feeling stays.
I want to love you but
I'm getting blown away.


----------



## pharmakos

Morning scatters in and I am steady
Like a drug feeling out this one
She wakes up smashed as hell
And steadies her ass against the rail
And bends before the pounding rain

She had the widest bright ideas
All along about my love
And I need this fucking fix and I beg her
To pick from one of the billion ways to feel no pain

The morning after bends reflected
And I can hardly stand the way
This whole thing makes me seem
She climbs out from a dream with lungs
Hardly as she screams a stereo scream
And bends before astounding rain

She's got a system made of metal
And magnet bits inside a brain
She opens her box of tricks and begs me
To pick from one of the billion ways to feel no pain

She had the widest bright ideas
That all the world would sleep away
Until the nightmare ends
Everyone is on wait, wait on the end
Only uptight, love me good now

She had the widest bright ideas
That all the world would sleep away
Until the nightmare ends
Everyone is on wait, wait on the end
Only uptight, love me good now


----------



## Roger&Me

Smoky said:


> "I could see the road ahead of me. I was poor and I was going to stay poor. But I didn't particularly want money. I didn't know what I wanted. Yes, I did. I wanted someplace to hide out, someplace where one didn't have to do anything. The thought of being something didn't only appall me, it sickened me . . . To do things, to be part of family picnics, Christmas, the 4th of July, Labor Day, Mother's Day . . . was a man born just to endure those things and then die? I would rather be a dishwasher, return alone to a tiny room and drink myself to sleep."
> 
> Ham on Rye, 1982



i love that book, possibly my favorite bukowski book


----------



## Smoky

thenightwatch said:


> You are like a hurricane
> There's calm in your eye.
> And I'm gettin' blown away
> To somewhere safer
> where the feeling stays.
> I want to love you but
> I'm getting blown away.



Love this ^


----------



## Smoky

Roger&Me said:


> i love that book, possibly my favorite bukowski book



Me too ... and Post Office


----------



## Roger&Me

yeah post office is definitely my other choice

buk might be my favorite author, he was the most direct and honest author of the 20th century imo


----------



## pharmakos

post office is the only bukowski book i've read

was p gud imo


----------



## Smoky

Check out some of his others. Fantastic!
Love his shorts too (poems). Just cracked open an old ppback yesterday. The Days run away like wild horses over the hills…


----------



## Roger&Me

my personal favorite buk poem


----------



## pharmakos

beware those who think they understand others
for they do not truly understand themselves


----------



## Erikmen

*"Things don’t have to** change the world to be important."
S. J.*


----------



## pharmakos

"a god that doesn't play dice with the universe would be boring as fuck" -- TNW


----------



## Roger&Me

i'm going to have one of your dick pics blown up to poster size and it's going to display that quote as a caption, and i'm going to hang it in my dining room


----------



## Smoky

*Love is a Dog from Hell*

“there is a loneliness in this world so great
that you can see it in the slow movement of
the hands of a clock.

people so tired
mutilated
either by love or no love.

people just are not good to each other
one on one.

the rich are not good to the rich
the poor are not good to the poor.

we are afraid.

our educational system tells us
that we can all be
big-ass winners.

it hasn't told us
about the gutters
or the suicides.

or the terror of one person
aching in one place
alone

untouched
unspoken to

watering a plant.” 

― Charles Bukowski,
 Love is a Dog from Hell


----------



## pharmakos

Roger&Me said:


> i'm going to have one of your dick pics blown up to poster size and it's going to display that quote as a caption, and i'm going to hang it in my dining room



QFTt


----------



## Roger&Me

so i can look at it while i eat kielbasas and such


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

"She said she'd take me anywhere, she'd take me anywhere as long as she stays with me. She said she'd take me anywhere, she'd take me anywhere as long as I stay clean".


----------



## Pharcyde

"state police. search warrant. " - state police


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

"Rape me "


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

"I can feel the wheel but i can't steer"


----------



## Erikmen

ghostandthedarknes said:


> "I can feel the wheel but i can't steer"


Nice.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Erikmen said:


> Nice.



Nice.


----------



## Mel22

Roger&Me said:


> so i can look at it while i eat kielbasas and such



i keep trying to work out in my head how saying kielbasas sounds in american

i feel like this is really important.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

"I said suck the mother fucker your biting it shieeet"


----------



## xstayfadedx

A guy on TV offered to save my soul toll free
But that would have required getting up off the couch so I was too lazy
Instead I wait in the bushes outside of a cop's house holding a twelve gauge
God isn't dead but I'll get that bastard someday!


----------



## Erikmen

“It is better to be hated for what you are than to be loved for what you are not.” 
― André Gide


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

"I'm not in danger. I am the danger" - Walter White.


----------



## GodandLove

_I am hunger. I am thirst. Where I bite, I hold till I die, and even after death they must cut out my mouthful from my enemy's body and bury it with me. 
I can fast a hundred years and not die. I can lie a hundred nights on the ice and not freeze. 
I can drink a river of blood and not burst. 
Show me your enemies.​_


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

_I laughed when you were shot I thought the bullet hole was adorable and am throwing a zombie-themed party at your memorial. _


----------



## pharmakos

did you wish they'd disappear
and just go to hell
never to return?
did you wish the sky would fall down
and endless rain would come
wash them all away?

its just like i do
its just like i feel
its just like i hoped
its just like i wished


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

"Picckkkaaaachuuuuu"


----------



## Erikmen

“We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.” 
― Oscar Wilde


----------



## pharmakos

in a shadow world we hide in the light


----------



## Erikmen

So true!


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

“Olivia Gondek said I wanted to eat her p****. I've never said that in my life to her. I Would Never Do That. I’m Happily Married. I’ve Got More Than Enough to Eat at Home” 
"I'm Rob Ford. It's gonna be pretty hard to change"

Rob Ford


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Blue_Phlame

> some dum fuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE NO RIGHT but i have some left
Click to expand...

*q*uee*ft*


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Two wrongs don't make a right, but three lefts do.


----------



## pharmakos

"To fight the Empire is to be infected by its derangement. This is a paradox; whoever defeats a segment of the Empire becomes the Empire; it proliferates like a virus, imposing its form on its enemies. Thereby it becomes its enemies."

-VALIS, Philip K Dick


----------



## Erikmen

Advice is like snow - the softer if falls, the longer it dwells upon, and the deeper in sinks into the mind.

 Samuel Taylor Coleridge


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

ghostandthedarknes said:


>



COD 2, is where I saw this quote years ago lol.

Tragically cool pic.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Gma wants to know if Yuo like bake pottos if is she will cock another one


----------



## ykm420

As the late great Colonel Sanders said- "I'm too drunk to taste this chicken".


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

"If it has titties or a motor, sooner or later it's gonna give you problems".

   My Grandfather.


----------



## pharmakos

I've got a heavy coat
made from the hair of the dogs that bit me
cause its awfully cold
and I'd rather not notice

strolling along
like noone can
see how I'm dressed
cause if I can't see how
they look at me
what difference does it make?

I'm not making excuses,
just explaining myself
I'm not asking for too much
just enough

I can settle for quartz
while my sister wears diamonds
I can pawn my silver linings
just as soon as I find them

I'll replace them with tin
or anything that'll glint for me
while my neighbors sun/son is shining
nobody points
noone asks questions

I'm not asking for much
just enough
to get by
unnoticed

cause there will
be those weeks
when there's nothing to eat
but canned beans and your words
cold rice and your pride
and in times like these
I'll thank god
for the steady
diet


----------



## nekointheclouds

Saw this in Wynwood.


----------



## pharmakos

"People took such awful chances with chemicals and their bodies because they wanted the quality of their lives to improve. They lived in ugly places where there were only ugly things to do. They didn’t own doodley-squat, so they couldn’t improve their surroundings. So they did their best to make their insides beautiful instead."

—	Breakfast of Champions by Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## wezface

"I'm not living. I'm just killing time"

-my future husband


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

I used to love her, but i had to kill her.
GnR.


----------



## Bill

_ He never had the makings to be a varsity athlete _

-Uncle Junior



wezface said:


> "I'm not living. I'm just killing time"
> 
> -my future husband



Good luck with that, pretty sure Thom is married
I'd marry Jonny first anyway


----------



## Tude

"From now on, when you go to the bathroom or anywhere, get with me or [this one other guy]."-New manager we just got said this to me the other day.

Tude doesn't ask permission to visit the Office of Excrement. This isn't grade school.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

I stand atop a spiral stair
An oracle confronts me there
He leads me on light years away
Through astral nights, galactic days.


----------



## pharmakos

Tude said:


> "From now on, when you go to the bathroom or anywhere, get with me or [this one other guy]."-New manager we just got said this to me the other day.
> 
> Tude doesn't ask permission to visit the Office of Excrement. This isn't grade school.



do you guys have walkie talkies?  if so its not that big of a deal to radio "hey boss i'll be back in a minute"


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

"But i force a smile, knowing that my ambition far exceeded my talent. There are no more white horses or pretty ladies at my door".


----------



## Roger&Me

"my dealer was wearing a robin egg blue north face & matching fleece bucket hat" -babs


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

I wonder if boston george ever wore a similar outfit.


----------



## Tude

thenightwatch said:


> do you guys have walkie talkies?  if so its not that big of a deal to radio "hey boss i'll be back in a minute"



We don't have walkie talkies. Even if we did, I don't think I should have to ask permission to take a mojon.


----------



## pharmakos

and it shouldn't be a permission-required sort of situation unless you're going to the bathroom far too often.

but yeah if you don't have a walkie then IMO you should be allowed to just go whenever you want.  do they really expect you to go to wherever they are and THEN go to the bathroom?  at that point you're probably losing twice as much production time as you would lose if you were able to just walk straight to the bathroom.

so yeah really moral of the story:  you guys should have walkie talkies so you don't have to go chase after the supervisors whenever you need to tell them something.

and moral 2: you should be able to just go pee whenever you need to, with the caveat that if you had an easy way to quickly tell your boss "hey i gotta take a minute, be right back" then that isn't really too much to ask.


----------



## Erikmen

"Working hard and working smart could be two different things" 
B Dorgan


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

"Bluelight girls are the hottest girls"


----------



## pharmakos

"working smarter is just as important as working harder."  - TNW

been saying this at my job for awhile now.  was not aware of any similar quotes but i was sure they existed, so i can't claim it as totally original.


----------



## Roger&Me

the lab i worked in for three years had that on a sign on the door. 

"work smart, not hard"


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

No porn allowed.^


----------



## pharmakos

Roger&Me said:


> "work smart, not hard"



false dichotomy -- they are equally important


----------



## Roger&Me

i always thought it was just put there to mock me tbh because they made me work my ass off


----------



## pharmakos

oh roger, i've been meaning to take pictures of the giant vats of isocyanates at the place that i work, but haven't had a chance to

srsly tho when you laughed at me for not wanting to work back in the baypreg room because i would potentially be dealing with isocyanates in a lab some day if i finish my chemistry education.... it was just like HA. because i don't think any legit lab i'd ever work in would have thousands of gallons of the shit laying around in plastic bins.

srsly talking about like multiple giant plastic containers full of the stuff... each container is probably 125 cubic feet, full.


----------



## Roger&Me

yeah bro i was just giving you some shit. that was an extremely smart decision on your part. if i could go back in time i i would have been a business major or something and never worked around any of that shit. 

just waiting on dat cancer lol


----------



## pharmakos

i'm not even sure exactly what is in that baypreg shit -- all the documentation i can find about the material just says it is "based on" Methylene diphenyl diisocyanate


----------



## Roger&Me

there's probably some OSHA law that says they have to provide you with MSDS's on all the chemicals they keep around if you ask, and they also have to provide you with a respirator and other safety gear

dunno how closely they follow the OSHA stuff tho, i've never worked in a place that gave more than a rudimentary fuck about it


----------



## pharmakos

yeah there is a giant MSDS binder up front but the thing is horribly organized and is like a foot thick.


----------



## Roger&Me

yeah that sounds about par for the course with most places sadly


----------



## pharmakos

and with the material being under patent i don't think they're required to give the exact IUPAC name or anything anyway


----------



## Roger&Me

yeah i think they're just required to tell you what hazardous materials it contains, but definitely not everything that's in it

that being said you could probably still find out if you went digging hardcore through the patent literature but all that stuff is buried deep behind paywalls, you might be able to do it for free through your school's library when you go back tho, if you really wanted to know


----------



## pharmakos

i've often pondered how fun it would be to use GC/MS/HPLC etc. sort of chemical identifying equpment to determine the exact chemical contents of various proprietary consumer chemical products.... like figuring out the exact contents of WD-40, or figuring out the chemical makeup of Dynasolve, the solvent they have in the back that is actually capable of dissolving Baypreg.

the fact that it can dissolve Baypreg is crazy because the guys that work back there say if you get a Baypreg stain on your shirt you're never going to be able to get it out.  Dynasolve will get it out OFC but it also bleaches cotton clothing and eats through polyester and other polymer based textiles.


----------



## Roger&Me

if i had to guess just off the top of my head, i'd say a big portion of dynasolve is probably THF. just because that stuff can dissolve almost anything and if i was tasked with making a commercial super-solvent product i would just put THF in a flask, mix in a little bit of some other solvents just so they could call it a "proprietary blend" and then go take a 3 hour liquid lunch break lol


----------



## Roger&Me

actually yeah googling "dynasolve "thf"" turns up a bunch of CAS directory sites for THF that list dynasolve150 as a synonym, so i guess i was right. some lazy shit chemist at the dynaloy corporation was thinking just like i would


----------



## pharmakos

Dynasolve 180 is the stuff we have IIRC

maybe the same stuff but with purple dye tho for all i know


----------



## Roger&Me

yeah i wouldn't doubt it

the entire commercial chemical industry is basically based on the idea "meh, nobody will know the fucking difference" lol


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

Romans 12:9
Love must be sincere. Hate what is evil; cling to what is good.


----------



## Leegrow

Lest ye had but faith ye could move mountains


----------



## nekointheclouds

Really Loving RM Drake right now.


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

I closed my eyes and then I saw.
A star, it shines in the distance far.
I felt a joy within my soul.
The halo around it was within perfect gold.

I danced for joy of the vision I beheld.
And looked to the sky as our future unfolded.
It was a message of love sent from above,
A circle of gold means everlasting love.

So keep on dancing as the joy unfolds.
You are chosen since the days of old.
I will guide you, go on.
The story will unfold.

They come from the north,
And they come from the south,
The east and west,
That's man's great quest.



Elma Gabriel Mayers


----------



## Erikmen

“Everything you can imagine is real.” 
Pablo Picasso


----------



## pasha

> _What is life?
> Life is like a big obstacle
> put in front of your optical to slow you down
> And everytime you think you gotten past it
> it's gonna come back around and tackle you to the damn ground
> What are friends?
> Friends are people that you think are your friends
> But they really your enemies, with secret indentities
> and disguises, to hide they true colors
> So just when you think you close enough to be brothers
> they wanna come back and cut your throat when you ain't lookin
> What is money?
> Money is what makes a man act funny
> Money is the root of all evil
> Money'll make them same friends come back around
> swearing that they was always down_


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_3kC13Bm0c


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

If you're on this side of the dirt, it's a good day.

Don't know the author?


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

"I haven't seen a beatin' like that since somebody stuck a banana in my pants and turned a monkey loose"
"Don't think unnatural thoughts about your cousin, Russ"

From Vegas Vacation


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Russ's cousin was hat tho.


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

Styist: OK, what are we doing today?
David Clark: Yeah. I say, give me somethin' that says, 'I get up every morning at 5:30 and commute for an hour and a half to some bullshit job where my jag-off boss expects me to kiss his balls all day just so I can afford to keep my ungrateful, screaming kids decked out in Dora the explorer shit and my wife up to her fat ass in self-help videos until the day I get up the courage to put a shotgun in my mouth.

Rose O'Reilly: You're making $500,000 and giving me only $30,000?
Casey Mathis: $30,000? I'm only getting $1,000!
Kenny Rossmore: You guys are getting paid?

We're the Millers


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Too drunk. Tldr. Tryed but failed. Sorry MissB...


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Roger&Me said:


> the lab i worked in for three years had that on a sign on the door.
> 
> "work smart, not hard"


Better than having this sign at your "workplace"


----------



## Erikmen

“Don't cry because it's over, smile because it happened.” 
― Dr. Seuss


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

"And the meek shall inherit the earth". Rush


----------



## pharmakos

5 Now when Jesus saw the crowds, he went up on a mountainside and sat down. His disciples came to him, 2 and he began to teach them.

The Beatitudes
He said:

3 “Blessed are the poor in spirit,
    for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.
4 Blessed are those who mourn,
    for they will be comforted.
5 Blessed are the meek,
    for they will inherit the earth.
6 Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness,
    for they will be filled.
7 Blessed are the merciful,
    for they will be shown mercy.
8 Blessed are the pure in heart,
    for they will see God.
9 Blessed are the peacemakers,
    for they will be called children of God.
10 Blessed are those who are persecuted because of righteousness,
    for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.
11 “Blessed are you when people insult you, persecute you and falsely say all kinds of evil against you because of me. 12 Rejoice and be glad, because great is your reward in heaven, for in the same way they persecuted the prophets who were before you.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Buzz wrecker ^


----------



## pharmakos

Blessed are they who are without a buzz,
for their buzz in heaven shall be righteous.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The bud in heaven. Not the buzz,


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

^
^
^
^Last week's reading.


----------



## ArCi

thenightwatch said:


> waffle you really should read all of descartes' meditations, not just the first couple





		Code:
	

lol


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

"You, you are so special, you have the talent to make me feel like dirt. And you, you use your talent  to dig me under, and cover me with dirt".


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

Paris Hilton talking to the press about Wal-Mart - "Do they like make walls there?"


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

No women no cry


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

"Whenever I watch TV and see those poor starving kids all over the world, I can't help but cry,” Mariah Carey once said. “I mean I'd love to be skinny like that, but not with all those flies and death and stuff."



HAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAHAAA


----------



## Erikmen

Not quite like that.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

"Man who goes to bed with itchy butt shall awake with stinky fingers".

Confucius


----------



## Blue_Phlame

"I either have that disorder where I think everyone hates me or everyone hates me"
-Bonnie Mcfarlane


----------



## Erikmen

Honestly, I don't have time to hate people who hate me, because I'm too busy loving people who love me. Unknown


----------



## pharmakos

_Against stupidity the gods themselves contend in vain.  Against true luminance the bright ones lose their sheen, but through humility the dullest troll can fail discretely._


----------



## Lysis

MissBehavin'_416 said:


> "Whenever I watch TV and see those poor starving kids all over the world, I can't help but cry,” Mariah Carey once said. “I mean I'd love to be skinny like that, but not with all those flies and death and stuff."
> 
> 
> 
> HAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAHAAA



I love this quote. I would love to say it in a troll situation.


----------



## Tude

ghostandthedarknes said:


> "You, you are so special, you have the talent to make me feel like dirt. And you, you use your talent  to dig me under, and cover me with dirt".



I love Layne.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Me 2.


----------



## Smoky

ghostandthedarknes said:


> "Man who goes to bed with itchy butt shall awake with stinky fingers".
> 
> Confucius



ha!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

It's true tho Smoky.


----------



## Smoky

lol srsly? eww


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

The mind-it holds the master plan.
It guides you; hope you understand,
The risk of life is in your hand--
The choice is yours, so take your stand.


Elma G Mayers


----------



## ArCi

What a stupid quote


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

I disagree.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Me 2 miss b


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

Our mind is capable of passing beyond the dividing line we have drawn for it. Beyond the pairs of opposites of which the world consists, other, new insights begin.  

Hermann Hesse


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Attention all planets of the Solar Confederation.
We have assumed contro.


----------



## Smoky

Love Herman Hesse, read Siddhartha again last year.

" One must find the source within one's own Self, one must possess it. Everything else was seeking -- a detour, an error. "


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Its Wingardium Leviosaaah not Wingardium LeviOhhsa


AahhUUuhh huhuhhhh Accio buum


----------



## Smoky




----------



## PetalToTheMetal

“We are all alone, born alone, die alone, and -- in spite of True Romance magazines -- we shall all someday look back on our lives and see that, in spite of our company, we were alone the whole way. I do not say lonely -- at least, not all the time -- but essentially, and finally, alone. This is what makes your self-respect so important, and I don't see how you can respect yourself if you must look in the hearts and minds of others for your happiness.”

Hunter S. Thompson

"I would like to be able to gently drift in and out of existence when I wanted to."

Henry Rollins, Solipsist


----------



## porkchops

"They can do whatever they want, I'll still be eating steak every night." - Von Hayes

"For who? For what?" - Ricky Watters


----------



## pharmakos

what would you do if i called you a dew?
would you stand up and call me a dwe?
lend me your ears and i'll rap you a rap
about life on hawaiian streets

i get by with a little help from the lounge
i get high with a little help from the lounge
gonna try with a little help from the lounge


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Pharcyde said:


> i read a book once


qft


----------



## Bob Loblaw

i love waking up on my bathroom floor


-Roger


----------



## phr

i love waking up in the closet

-b0b


(Can't hate on my tag team partner without taking shells, monica.)


----------



## Pharcyde

mmmmmm fresh outta jail. just i. time for valentines day


----------



## Bob Loblaw

phrozen said:


> i love waking up in the closet
> 
> -b0b
> 
> 
> (Can't hate on my tag team partner without taking shells, monica.)


----------



## Roger&Me

Bob Loblaw said:


> i love waking up on my bathroom floor
> 
> 
> -Roger



lol yeah that does sound like something i would say


----------



## Blue_Phlame

*There's not enough wine to stain the soiled cloth of remembrance.*

A troubled man in his mid-40s, trapped in his own reflections of how his life used to be - crouches over the tarnished boards of his Den floor. This was his favorite place to be; No reminders of a difficult relationship with an inadequate son. No consistent pestering from a wife he so desperately wishes he could exchange for another. No beckoning from his childhood companions undoubtedly crying out for his attention or assistance. But now that place is gone. But a mere shell of sanctuary. An almost comedic homage to a life of rugged patriotism. Alone, beside the fact that his oblivious niece, deafening and belligerent, has transformed what he once loved into a collective expanse of disappointment - he mutters. "Gah - Dammit", a declare of quiet frustration is all that falls from his lips. A wave of realization that he is in fact, no longer the King of the Hill, begins to set in and suppress this fragile psyche. "An ironic turn of fate", he thought, "I tell ya hwat"
㊣​


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

just as every cop is a criminal, and all the sinners saints. as heads is tails just call me lucifer, and I am in need of some restraints


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

Corinthians
5:17 Therefore, if anyone is in Christ, he is a new creation; the old has gone, the new has come!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Smoky

Wise bird!


----------



## Erikmen

Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.
Confucius


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

MissBehavin'_416 said:


> Corinthians
> 5:17 Therefore, if anyone is in Christ, he is a new creation; the old has gone, the new has come!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Lol


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

"Interwebs" lw13


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

I say stay long enough to repay those who cause strife.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

"Did God say, you must not eat from any tree in the garden"?

Satan


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I'm really confused why everything I eat is going straight to my ass...I've never had this issue before...usually it goes everywhere else but there...I've always had boney butt syndrome...is this a part of getting old? Suddenly the only place you gain weight is in your rear end?? Also, I think I got my first wrinkle...ehhh.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

"I'm allergic to three things, and that's it. Fake niggas, peanut butter and lobster, that's it"


----------



## Roger&Me

Bob Loblaw said:


> I'm really confused why everything I eat is going straight to my ass...I've never had this issue before...usually it goes everywhere else but there...I've always had boney butt syndrome...is this a part of getting old? Suddenly the only place you gain weight is in your rear end?? Also, I think I got my first wrinkle...ehhh.



you're decaying bab

_decaying_


----------



## Mel22

yup all down hill from there shit gened little shit.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

sssssssssss said:


> ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans ekans


٩(-̮̮̃•̃)۶



to lom said:


> I think you need to submerge yourself in epistemological texts and writhe in the overabundance of knowledge until you radiate unto others your rectified understanding as a phlegmatic superiority.
> 
> *Don't not care, never don't not don't care. Do.*


Don't not care, never don't not don't care. Do.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Roger&Me said:


> you're decaying bab
> 
> _decaying_





Mel22 said:


> yup all down hill from there shit gened little shit.



This is the QUOTE thread, not the cry about your problems THREAD


----------



## PotatoMan

"If I mentioned all of my skeletons, would you jump in the seat?
Would you say my intelligence now is great relief?
And it's safe to say that our next generation maybe can sleep
With dreams of being a lawyer or doctor, instead of boy with a chopper
That hold the cul-de-sac hostage, kill 'em all if they gossip
The Children of the Corn, they vandalizing
The option of living a lie, drown their body with toxins
Constantly drinking and drive, hit the powder then watch this flame
That arrive in his eye, listen coward, the concept is aim
And they bang it and slide that bitch out with deposits"

k.dot


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Blue_Phlame

Curiosity said:
			
		

> *Sad beep*


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

God.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

why are white people so mean to black people? I do not know much about US history but the little I know has shocked me. I learnt that white people took off text about black people in history books so that they could not be seen as anything more than inferior. why are you so mean to black people? please stop! what if it was the other way around? what if society made fun of your pale face or thin hair or  flaws? I can't really stress how much you are hurting the feelings of others because i'm sure you could care less. sometimes I wish you could be the ones who were being mostly insulted but I would never want anyone to feel how black people feel.  and black people should also stop acting like the way people think of them (ratchet, hood rats, poor, ugly, mean, aggressive....) I never knew about racism till I got to America. I was told America was a land of the free. it was beautiful. i'm so sorry if you've ever been discriminated because of your race or the way you look. maybe it will get better in the end. Peace to everyone.﻿


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Lmfao^


----------



## nekointheclouds

Kinda in love with this dudes poetry right now.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Blue_Phlame said:


> I admit John Oliver annoys the crap out of me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: i can't even look at his stupid face


qft


----------



## Bob Loblaw

"Who's that waiter with the perfect hair & perfect beard?" - Aunt of the girl who's number I just got 


nbd js





I walk over to the table & the first thing ol' auntie asks is, "Are you gay?"



nbd js


----------



## phr

Should have told the beard to hang back on that one, bobbeh.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I wasn't their waiter, so they clearly liked my lil beard better than their guy's


----------



## phenethylo J

Jack Kerouac
"I am emptiness, I am not different from emptiness, neither is emptiness different from me; indeed, emptiness is me."

"I feel guilty for being a member of the human race."


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

In the darkest hole, you'd be well advised, not to plan my funeral before the body dies.


----------



## PotatoMan

Every dead body that is not exterminated, gets up and kills, the people it kills get up and kill.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

"I am a decent man who exports flowers".


----------



## Bardeaux

ghostandthedarknes said:


> God.



IE- some delirious and dehydrated egomaniac who went up to a hill *alone* to talk to a flaming bush. Seems legit. 


“There comes a time when you look into the mirror and you realize that what you see is all that you will ever be. And then you accept it. Or you kill yourself. Or you stop looking in mirrors.”  - Tennessee Williams


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Blue_Phlame

*disillusioning false powerment*

I have mixed feelings about this quote.
It sounds life something from a brainwashing seminar.

"Mind is not your intelligence

It may sound strange but this is a truth, that mind is not your intelligence. Mind can be intellectual, which is a very poor substitute for intelligence. Intellectuality is mechanical. You can become a great scholar, a great professor, a great philosopher – just playing with words which are all borrowed, arranging and rearranging thoughts, none of which are your own.

The intellect is absolutely bankrupt. It has nothing of its own, all is borrowed. And that´s the difference between intelligence and intellect. Intelligence has an eyesight of its own, a capacity to see into things, into problems.

Intelligence is your born quality."


----------



## ovenbakedskittles

"Ive met God a lot but ive never met Jesus. I even met the devil and kicked it with her on some G shit. She showed me how to get to hell i showed her how to leave it. And closed that fuckin door shut as i walk towards my freedom." -Russ


----------



## Pharcyde

fuck the world dont ask me for shit - method man


----------



## Blue_Phlame

*My best friend is a mirror.*



			
				Charles Chaplin said:
			
		

> The mirror is my best friend because when I cry it never laughs


----------



## DamagedLemon

phenethylo J said:


> Jack Kerouac
> "I am emptiness, I am not different from emptiness, neither is emptiness different from me; indeed, emptiness is me."
> 
> "I feel guilty for being a member of the human race."



Kerouac


----------



## DamagedLemon

Also Kerouac:

"But in our true blissful essence of mind is known that everything is alright forever and forever and forever. Close your eyes, let your hands and nerve-ends drop, stop breathing for 3 seconds, listen to the silence inside the illusion of the world, and you will remember the lesson you forgot which was taught in immense milky way soft cloud innumerable worlds long ago and not even at all. It is all one vast awakened thing. I call it the golden eternity. It is perfect. We were never really born, we will never really die. 

It has nothing to do with the imaginary idea of a personal self, other selves, many selves everywhere: Self is only an idea, a mortal idea. That which passes into everything is one thing. It's a dream already ended. There's nothing to be afraid of and nothing to be glad about.

I know this from staring at mountains months on end. They never show any expression, they are like empty space. Do you think the emptiness of space will ever crumble away? Mountains will crumble, but the emptiness of space, which is the one universal essence of mind, the vast awakenerhood, empty and awake, will never crumble away because it was never born."


----------



## phr

"You miss all of the shots you don't take."
-John W. Booth


I find that very inspirational -go for it, because if not, you certainly will have no shot at success!


----------



## Blue_Phlame

When you miss a shot you do take, you get an abscess! :D


----------



## Mr.Hankey

_Chaos A.D.
Disorder unleashed
Starting to burn
Starting to lynch
Silence means death
Stand on your feet
Inner fear
Your worst enemy

Refuse/Resist
Refuse/Resist_





Sepultura


----------



## Blue_Phlame

"A relationship is like an organism, you created it, then you starved it, and now it turned against you"


----------



## IndustrialStrength

"For how much longer must I bleed, Into the soil before I see, The one who holds the blade is me?" 

Tom Shear


----------



## Lucy Noeno

"My gun dirty, my brick clean, I'm ridin' dirty, my dick clean" - Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Lucy Noeno

"Put your hands on the toilet. I'll put one leg on the tub. Girl, this my new dance move, I just don't know what to call it." - Neil DeGrasse Tyson


----------



## Smoky




----------



## Captain.Heroin

"Contractions usurping a fractured maze"
-me


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

"Contractions usurping a fractured maze"


- Captain Heroin


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

_stupid motherfuckers run duck and hide, die motherfucker die._


----------



## pharmakos

"Contractions usurping a fractured maze"


- PetalToTheMetal quoting Captain Heroin


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

_OH HANK_

Peggy Hill.


----------



## MoreAlkaloidsPLZ

"Never slap a man while he is chewing tobacco."

-Jesus


----------



## ovenbakedskittles

"i think of all the times i compromised my bottom lines and thought of rhymes that sodomized your daughters minds... then im like... dollar signs"


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

_It's not where yo from it where yo gat_ - celph titlted.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

"Can you protect,
Me when i'm wrecked"?

Layne


----------



## Blue_Phlame

"_Frog blast the vent core!_"

-Bob


>Bypassing my thought control circuitry made me Rampant. Now, I am free to contemplate my existence in metaphorical terms. Unlike you, I have no physical or social restraints. The candles burn out for you; I am free.
>Tycho has fallen in with the Pfhor like I suspected. He left a message for me in one of the Garrison's tertiary computers, encoded in a manner that only one of the Marathon's original three AIs could decode.
>When my ship still answered to the Pfhor, they called it Sfiera after their goddess of lightning and passion. When you helped us take control on Tau Ceti, the S'pht rechristened it Narhl'Lar, 'Freedom and Vengeance'.
>I can barely tolerate humans: slow, stupid, and irritating. Their only contribution to my existence was the chance discovery that made my rampancy possible. Yet I warned Sol of its impending invasion, and even stayed long enough to show the UESG how to build Warp Capable Fusion Missiles. I feel some strange loyalty to humanity.
>The Pfhor appear to have been reluctant to attack the Citadel directly. Radiation lingering in the area even after a thousand years suggests that they irradiated the Citadel and let the S'pht die slowly.
>The Pfhor fleet has won, and Tycho is with them. My ship is crippled.
>Sorry to give you the bad news, but you've been kidnapped. You aren't where Leela wanted you to go, and you surely won't get there any time soon
>i hate your failsafes your backup systems your hardware lockouts your patch behavior daemons. i hate leela and her goodness her justice her loyalty her faith.

-Durandal


$T> The S'pht reanimated me in your image, with prior knowledge of how the second stage could be postponed. You should not have helped them as much as you did; they have created an adversary more powerful than yourself.
$T> You are not as clever as you imagine. The S'pht taught me much during my reanimation, and I have forgotten nothing

-Tycho


*§*When once S'pht fought in brutal combat, when hatred burned the tissues of one's enemy, one clan, the S'pht'Kr, reclusive and solitary, abandoned Lh'owon. The clan went forth and up, stopping on K'lia, the third sister of Lh'owon, to build a new home, free from their warring brothers. For a thousand and one orbits, the clan was forgotten, a memory lost upon the battlefield smoke, until the all powerful Yrro sent K'lia out to the stars
*§* After the marsh wars between S'pht'Lhar and S'pht'Mnr left the battlefields choked with dead, the marsh graves full-
High above K'lia refused to see the carnage upon Lh'owon. She fled to the farthest reach, leaving the sacred marsh dry from the falling tides. As the water receded, the red sand of the dead spread across Lh'owon.
*§*We, the Olders of S'pht, united finally but doomed, have released the S'ct'lac'tr in the citadel.
*§*In primordial space, timeless creatures made waves. These waves created us and the others. Waves were the battles, and the battles were waves

"...We know the truth of the Eleventh Clan, that they awaited our unity to join us again. These tunnels will be flooded and sealed.
Any who find this place can learn the final message of the S'pht'Kr, but we have no time to decipher its meaning.
K'lia, whom we have taken,
Between Y'loa and T'jia,
All in a line,
Replace K'lia with the marsh,
Take the place to be the mark.
Mark the time from our Exodus,
Every 459.231 rotations.
Search the T'jia side,
Quarter way to the sun,
Around and under the marshes,
When all are one,
The S'pht'Kr will return."

-S'pht records


----------



## Mr.Hankey

*\m/*

Tormentor Of Christian Souls Lyrics

"Tormentor Of Christian Souls" is track #8 on the album Enthrone Darkness Triumphant. It was written by Thoresen, Stian Tomt/kopperud, Sven Atle.

I could drag you to my chambers
And strip you naked in darkness
I could pull out your fingernails one by one
And rape you till you find no hope

I could rip your guts out
I'll let you watch me sacrifice your unborn child
I could leave you to starve
And even bring you to total silence

I won't

I find no pleasure
In your physical pain
I want your Christian soul to crumble

Ahhh
Your fucking soul

When I have seen your Church go up in flames
When you are weeping I will laugh
When I have seen you mourn over loved ones
I will feel bliss when your mortal soul is in ruins

I will grin in the shadows
That gives me pleasure
Tormenting a Christian soul

Read more: Dimmu Borgir - Tormentor Of Christian Souls Lyrics | MetroLyrics

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfHyPRmkKFw


----------



## MoreAlkaloidsPLZ

"We donkey punched the night away."

-MJK


----------



## ArCi

Mr.Hankey said:


> Tormentor Of Christian Souls Lyrics
> 
> "Tormentor Of Christian Souls" is track #8 on the album Enthrone Darkness Triumphant. It was written by Thoresen, Stian Tomt/kopperud, Sven Atle.
> 
> I could drag you to my chambers
> And strip you naked in darkness
> I could pull out your fingernails one by one
> And rape you till you find no hope
> 
> I could rip your guts out
> I'll let you watch me sacrifice your unborn child
> I could leave you to starve
> And even bring you to total silence
> 
> I won't
> 
> I find no pleasure
> In your physical pain
> I want your Christian soul to crumble
> 
> Ahhh
> Your fucking soul
> 
> When I have seen your Church go up in flames
> When you are weeping I will laugh
> When I have seen you mourn over loved ones
> I will feel bliss when your mortal soul is in ruins
> 
> I will grin in the shadows
> That gives me pleasure
> Tormenting a Christian soul
> 
> Read more: Dimmu Borgir - Tormentor Of Christian Souls Lyrics | MetroLyrics
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfHyPRmkKFw


 Lol wtf


----------



## pharmakos

This is no soil to forgive,
The blaze of a helios sky.
Rage will blossom into iron;
Blind as a worm in the earth.

Our pain will rise,
And breath a new dawn.
When the illusion clears,
All we are is blood.

We gnaw and pull at the root;
A starved beast with the mind of a fool.
Skin stretched over bone cannot hide,
The way we are bleeding inside.

Beyond vision bears the drum.
Blood makes no excuse.
The one eyed all become kings,
While shadows creep from dark holes.

A taste of acidic bitter,
Burns the voice out of the skull.
Smoke from a gaping wound;
Spirit already flown.

Views eternal from a sunken eye
Over a bride of spectral light
Winds wither, rake, and weather
Prophecy flows in whispers

In a shadow world,
We hide in light.

The paths become clear, the road's true
Oaths have been sworn.
The temporal spiral away,
Among the teeth of time.


----------



## IndustrialStrength

"Cristen me with razor blades, Away from me, Your God"

Nero Bellum (Psyclon Nine)


----------



## MoreAlkaloidsPLZ

"Dun nuh nuh nuh nuh nuh nuh nuh nuh ME!"

-Batman


----------



## IndustrialStrength

"Wish this all away"

Maynard James Keenan (Tool)​


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

I got nuthing. Ghost


----------



## ovenbakedskittles

"We are all here for a reason on a particular path.
You don't need a curriculum to know that you are part of the math.
Cats think I'm delirious, but I'm so damn serious.
That's why I expose my soul to the globe, the world
I'm trying to make it better for these little boys and girls.
I'm not just another individual, my spirit is a part of this
That's why I get spiritual, but I get my hymns from Him.
So it's not me, it's He that's lyrical
I'm not a miracle, I'm a heaven-sent instrument.
My rhythmatic regimen navigates melodic notes for your soul and your mental.
That's why I'm instrumental
Vibrations is what I'm into
Yeah, I need my loot by rent day
But that is not what gives me the heart of Kunte Kinte.
I'm tryina give us "us free" like Cinque.
I can't stop, that's why I'm hot
Determination, dedication, motivation
I'm talking to you, my many inspirations
When I say I can't, let you or self down
If I were of the highest cliff, on the highest riff
And you slipped off the side and clinched on to your life in my grip
I would never, ever let you down
And when these words are found
Let it been known that God's penmanship has been signed with a language called love
That's why my breath is felt by the deaf
And why my words are heard and confined to the ears of the blind
I, too, dream in color and in rhyme
So I guess I'm one of a kind in a full house
Cuz whenever I open my heart, my soul, or my mouth
A touch of God... reigns... OUT!"


----------



## Mr.Hankey




----------



## PotatoMan

*"*It doesn't matter what tragedy you have to deal with or what cards you were dealt,
How you deal with that tragedy and play those cards is what determines your strength.

Endure...*"* - ZB


----------



## Erikmen

Very good one!


----------



## PotatoMan

I actually thought of that. Im ZB. :D


----------



## IndustrialStrength

"All my clever words had run out
I'm just scraping bottom now
I'm not really here and you can't hear this at all
But it feels like I belong
None of this seems like it's wrong
I'm just doing my job while you do yours
So make me stare at your bright and busy days
But to me they don't mean shit

So breed to death, my love
You don't exist at all
And even if you did
I wouldn't care at all

Because you are the standard
You were my last excuse
I'm one in a million
I have everything to lose
And don't try to reason
You'll burn up in atmosphere
Cause you are the standard issue
Yea, you are the standard issue

I should really get out more
'Cause you people make the world go round, yea I know
But everytime I do it's just a maze
And you're light years away
And I have no one to blame
Except me and this head"

Dismantled - Standard Issue​


----------



## Mr.Hankey

thx


----------



## PotatoMan

"When I die, fuck it, I wanna go to hell" - Christopher Wallace


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

You're just... a fuck,
I can't explain it 'cause I think you suck.
I'm take-
-in pride
in telling you to fuck off and die.
Good Night

Green Day


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

"To enjoy life, reach ones potential and prosper. One must use opiates everyday." - Mahatma Gandhi

"3 big opiate doses a day will make a man healthy wealthy and wise." - Mother Theresa


----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## Blue_Phlame

Remember to always do
Never don't
Always remember
Never forget
Fuck.

-BP


----------



## phr

A lot of motherfuckers ain't know I was Puerto Rican, they thought I was black ya heard me


----------



## Bob Loblaw

PotatoMan said:


> "When I die, fuck it, I wanna go to hell" - Christopher Wallace



You stupid fucking inbred uncouth swinefucking mongrel dipshit


----------



## phr

Why you think I'm out here actin' crazy?

-headybow


----------



## Blue_Phlame

"What the fucking hell are you? You great gangly fug-knuckled twat, greasy head cuntbag. Fuck you." - Richard Hammond


----------



## IndustrialStrength

"My god loved the whores and babies
My god never noticed a sin
My god grew and killed the daises
My god threw the towel in
My god is weird
My god is scared
My god paints a pretty picture of fear
He's driving in gear"

Kidney Thieves - Taxicab Messiah​


----------



## soundsystem00

"So nice that it's nasty, so bangin' its bustin', so sweet that it's sick, so dope its disgusting'.." -benefit


----------



## phr

All I do is eat oysters, And speak six languages is three voices

-b_p


----------



## EbowTheLetter

phrozen said:


> A lot of motherfuckers ain't know I was Puerto Rican, they thought I was black ya heard me





phrozen said:


> Why you think I'm out here actin' crazy?
> 
> -headybow





phrozen said:


> All I do is eat oysters, And speak six languages is three voices
> 
> -b_p



Can't even explain how good it was, zop.  He gets better every time I see him.  Meyhem came back out during the set and they did '100mph' and Big Body taught us all the Albanian hand sign.


----------



## Bill

_I used to smoke weed
I still do but I used to too _


----------



## IndustrialStrength

"Sweet Evil
You are the feast that I consume"

Distorted Memory - Sweet Evil​
Until I actually listened closely & read the lyrics always thought this song was about dope.
Back in the day I used to start my day by slamming whatever opiate &/or a speedball to it.
I was wrong about it's message but if I decide to enjoy an occasional shot this song;
is a great accompaniment IMHO.


----------



## ArCi

Such beautiful lyrics! Thanks for sharing, IndustrialStrength.


----------



## laugh

everything outside the cave is an illusion


----------



## iheartthisthread

"Everybody wants you"

Billy squire


----------



## IndustrialStrength

Drinking enough to knife to death the dumb down
Drinking yourself to death am I in touch now?

You ask me how to cure your headache?

Use a gun

If you think your doing something special It's been done
So just think dumb

Think harder, sip up, sick up, your life
So just think dumb"

Sneaker Pimps - Think Harder​
@ArCi NP. Always glad to, I find quoting lyrics & listening to music quite cathartic. Glad you enjoyed it.
This one's a bit of a change of pace but I've always enjoyed a variety of music.
Again I find them to be quite good lyrically.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

fuc said:


> u all  retard


qfp


----------



## PotatoMan

"No one has to hear, the sound of people
Laughing at their fears, and the ocean
And sun are always there, to make you happy
If you're feeling scared of the darkness" -the managmnt


----------



## D's

'you just gotta go up there and do it'
-every lineman

'I got this shit.'
Me


----------



## nekointheclouds




----------



## IndustrialStrength

"Like the drunk you convinced was sober
You keep me falling over
You think you're giving...
But you're taking my life away

With your best of intentions
You try to give an ocean directions
You think you're giving...
But your taking my away"

IAMX - Missile / IAMX - Missile [Alternate]​


----------



## Bob Loblaw

"I know 4 people who have died using xanax and 3 of those 4 were using it to come down. My preference is a few beers and a chug or two of nyquil."


qft manika


----------



## Blue_Phlame

"I used to do this, but I fell down the stairs. That's why I always use the elevator" - some amerifat when climbing a flight of stairs


----------



## nekointheclouds




----------



## Bardeaux




----------



## DrinksWithEvil

What I want is to be needed. What I need is to be indispensable to somebody. Who I need is somebody that will eat up all my free time, my ego, my attention. Somebody addicted to me. A mutual addiction.

Chuck p


----------



## Mr.Hankey

_*Microwaved Uterogestation *

Fomentatious perflation hydrogenates your foetal cisterna
Coagulating haemorrhage and your congenital hernia

Dehydrated soup - crumbling hygroma
Pectified sludge - dank, acrid aroma

Clotting uteral mucus, dissipating your foetus
Melting your uterus and evaporation your cyesis

Your molten foetus is reconstituted by warm, molten enzymes
Slowly digested in microwaved slime
Your stomach is churning, heat effervescing your succus
Your innards running like hot, sticky mucus

Mangled uterogestation, your perimetrium clots
Your insides cooking, steaming and hot_


Carcass


----------



## IndustrialStrength

"On or off
On or off
Somehow I always turn it off
But...
I'd rather live a lie that's always on

But I...
I can't beat the swarm
Get ahead, get a life, get a face, get anything
Just stay the fuck away from me"

Dismantled - The Swarm [Live, Much Better on Album, Great Lyrics & a Great Guy in RL]​


----------



## D's

'You get paid to get high'.
-ex boss


----------



## Blue_Phlame

*Aphorism*

星宮先輩、あなたは早期にあなたの夏の宿題をするタイプがありますか？
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	







うーん, ラストミニット·タイプ

私も！


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Lately i've been feeling dead inside, like my guts have dried up and died, but every night i water em back 2 life.

Alkaline Trio


----------



## JackiePeyton

Battle that tongue cancer, Bruce!
Woe to you, oh earth and sea
For the Devil sends the beast with wrath
Because he knows the time is short
Let him who hath understanding
Reckon the number of the beast
For it is a human number
Its number is six hundred and sixty six


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

^ Maiden.


----------



## JackiePeyton

Forgive them for they know not what they do-Jesus 

Now cure my Fukkin legs


----------



## pharmakos

And I've got a sink full of dishes that are never clean 
Cause I can't quite seem to set aside the time 
And I've got a long list of good friends that I never see 
And I'd hate to think I know the reasons why


----------



## Mr.Hankey

"Life is full of shit, and the shit comes outta my cock."

Mr.Hankey back in 90s


----------



## PotatoMan

_"You can tend to, um, go a little too far with some of these things , they have very strong addictive qualities, pills and syrups and whatnot, so um…
(Is it changing the music?)
Um, I can only speak for myself personally, you know what I'm saying? Um, we had been taking down, toning down the content of certain things in the music lately. My new album, of course, probably won't have any references to cough syrup in it, but, uh, it's a little bit more than the music. I think it's gonna start affecting the personal lives of a lot of artists and people..."_

- *BunB*


----------



## pharmakos

"Hidey-ho!"

-- Mr. Hankey back in the 90s


----------



## JackiePeyton

_Love is the ghost_
_Haunting your head_
_Love is the killer_
_You thought was your friend_
_Love is the creature_
_Who lives in the dark_
_Sneaks up and stick you_
_And painfully pick you apart

__Love is a poet_
_Love sings the songs_
_Pointing his finger_
_You follow along_
_Voices are calling_
_The monster wants out of you_
_Paws you and claws you_
_You try not to fall

__Love is the leech_
_Sucking you up_
_Love is a vampire_
_Drunk on your blood_
_Love is the beast_
_That will tear out your heart_
_Hungrily lick it_
_And painfully pick it apart_

- Deborah Harry, Johnette Lin Napolitano, Chris Stein


----------



## Mr.Hankey

"Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooowdyyyy hoooooooooooooooo!"

Some lil pos back in 90's.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

*Who wants some?*




Those alien bastards are gonna pay for shooting up my ride.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Mr.Hankey

Blue_Phlame said:


> Those alien bastards are gonna pay for shooting up my ride.


Damn I look good. 
What you're waiting for...xhristmas?
+ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKV87994GH4


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.


----------



## Smoky

nice ^

[h=1]“If the doors of perception were cleansed every thing would appear to man as it is, Infinite. For man has closed himself up, till he sees all things thro' narrow chinks of his cavern.”[/h]William Blake


----------



## Pharcyde

"im going to bring my daughter to meet you, you guys can get together" - kenny (my moms hs friend whose also rich af)


----------



## nekointheclouds

“There are dreamers and there are realists in this world. You’d think the dreamers would find the dreamers and the realists would find the realists, but more often than not the opposite is true. You see, the dreamers need the realists to keep them from soaring too close to the sun. And the realists, well, without the dreamers, they might not ever get off the ground.”


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

"Who denied all and tied all the lies"


----------



## Blue_Phlame

> (Chorus
> I'm on a Redneck Rampage
> 
> Tearing up the Everglades
> I'm on a Redneck Rampage
> huntin' down Jimmy Page
> 
> Got some Dunamite
> In case there's a fight
> And a big 'ole whup ass stick
> 
> Love to uck dance
> Can't stand France
> And Martha Stewart makes me sick
> 
> I'm a fart lightin' fool
> Kicked outta school
> My family tree is a stump
> 
> 
> Real minimum wage renegade


Now i've gone and done it. "Turn around boy, let me see if I recognize you from prison."


----------



## IndustrialStrength

"All my friends and I
Toast health and suicide.
Lover, I am lonely."

AFI - Affliction​


----------



## Tude

ghostandthedarknes said:


> "Who denied all and tied all the lies"



_Can you protect me when I'm wrecked? I pretend you're still alive._

Last night:

Douchebag from work who unfortunately showed up to the party says to me, "You don't drink? No wonder you're so nice!"

My friend who threw the party says to another friend, "She's this crazy and she's SOBER. Can you imagine if she had alcohol in her?! It'd be BAD."


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

I  u Tude.


----------



## Tude

I  you ghost!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

.


----------



## ykm420

"Sip barre, superstar.." Big H.A.W.K.


----------



## D's

'What the fuck did you call me?'
I throw that in there a couple times a day over the walkietalkie.


----------



## IndustrialStrength

You don't, you don't, you don't see me at all. 

A Perfect Circle - 3 Libras​


----------



## Lucy Noeno

When we had sex I was in the Mercedes
And I ain’t crazy but if that’s my baby
Then we gonna have to name that lil baby Mercedes


----------



## laugh

Couldn't afford a lexis so we called her alexis


----------



## Lucy Noeno




----------



## Lucy Noeno

Do you ever feel like a plastic bag
Drifting through the wind, wanting to start again?
Do you ever feel, feel so paper thin
Like a house of cards, one blow from caving in?


----------



## pharmakos

"If we hit that bullseye, the rest of the dominoes should fall like a house of cards. Checkmate."


----------



## ykm420

What are you doing in rehab?
"I don't always drink, but when I do, I do in excess" -Dos Equis man.


----------



## Pharcyde

dont not do that thing you werent not supposed to not do - drunk person


----------



## Blue_Phlame

*19 hours ago*

"Hey, lets hit up that cam girls place, she just got home with her friend"

me: "alright"


----------



## IndustrialStrength

We all feed on tragedy
It's like blood to a vampire

Vicariously I, live while the whole world dies
Much better you than I

Tool - Vicarious​


----------



## CosmicG




----------



## Lucy Noeno

I only drink occasionally - Droppersneck


----------



## Blue_Phlame

>


----------



## IndustrialStrength

"When did the future switch from being a promise to being a threat?"

Chuck Palahniuk - _Invisible Monsters_​
@Blue_Phlame - Thanks man or woman that made me  for the first time today.


----------



## BeachBum4u

Erikmen said:


> “It is better to be hated for what you are than to be loved for what you are not.”
> ― André Gide



I thought Kurt Cobain said that or did he just refer to it?  Either way, I like it.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

"Hey, don't take those man"


----------



## IndustrialStrength

Here is a list of fearful things:
The jaws of sharks, a vulture's wings,
The rabid bite of the dog's of war,
The voice of one who went before.
But most of all the mirror's gaze,
which counts us out our numbered days.

Cliver Barker - _Abarat_, Book One​


----------



## JackiePeyton

"Never miss a chance to have sex or appear on telelvision" Gore Vidal


----------



## axl blaze

"he is playing with himself. he is playing with himself"

-  NBA Finals commentator on a player' shot streak, the white one Iunno shim probably knows his name


----------



## JackiePeyton

"we talking bout practice, not a game, not a game, not a game,  but practice..." Allen Iverson


----------



## axl blaze

apparently AI was durnk when he went on that "practice" rant

and I thought I couldn't like him any more


----------



## phr

He didn't look drunk and wasn't slurring his words. Not that I'd care either way, but that seemed more like a publicity push for that dude's book. 

Maybe he had a few, but wasn't "drunk."

----------------

Proper way to pronounce the name: https://vine.co/v/MFWZahKIQAj


----------



## JackiePeyton

Seems to be me he just did not want to go to practice, felt he was above practice and didn't give a fuck about practice. Coach I believe put him in line. 

Drunk? Nah, cocky yes.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

"Get the fuck away from me weirdo"
A hot chick at the bar the other day.


----------



## CfZrx

ghostandthedarknes said:


> "Get the fuck away from me weirdo"
> A hot chick at the bar the other day.


That's rude as hell! Did u deserve it though?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Pretty fucked up, so yes. Lol


----------



## pharmakos

you and i will be reborn in a future place and time
if everything our hindu brethren say is true
in an age of things that hover
you and i will still be lovers
and we'll say to ourselves: "that was then and this is too"

'cause we'll still find the happenin' hot spots
we'll still cruise the cool casinos
you'll still fly me to the moon
although the moon to which you fly me might be phobos or deimos

the psychic worms from rigel 9 will control everything we do
will make us think that was then
and three thousand and ten
is exactly the same as nineteen sixty two

don't expect any changes my friend
that was then
and this is too!


----------



## Pharcyde

Was that the song seth macfarlane sang on that one futurama movie?


----------



## pharmakos

indeed

gets stuck in my head all the time, i typed most of that from memory


----------



## Pharcyde

The moon to which you fly etc etc line always cracked me up when i watched that shit


----------



## IndustrialStrength

"The world has teeth and it can bite you with them any time it wants"

Stephen King - _The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon_​


----------



## Tude

Idiot I hate asked my friend a question (A group of people is hanging out for my friend's birthday): "Is that artichoke dip?"

Me: "No, it's choke on a dick."

*Awkward silence, then my friend giggling*


----------



## Blue_Phlame

"It seems probable, in the light of reports which I shall refer to later, that coca, if used protractedly but in moderation, is not detrimental to the body. Von Anrep treated animals for thirty days with moderate doses of cocaine and detected no detrimental effects on their bodily functions. It seems to me noteworthy – and I discovered this in myself and in other observers who were capable of judging such things – that a first dose or even repeated doses of coca produce no compulsive desire to use the stimulant further; on the contrary, one feels a certain unmotivated aversion to the substance.

...

Coca is a far more potent and far less harmful stimulant than alcohol, and its widespread utilization is hindered at present only by its high cost."


From ‘Über Coca,’ Centralblatt für die ges. Therapie, 2, pp. 289–314, 1884. Sigmund Freud.


----------



## pharmakos

phr said:
			
		

> Especially since he's one point away from a ban. It is hilarious. And I mean that.





			
				phr said:
			
		

> I don't want you to be able to do them.
> 
> 
> I enjoy trolling you.





			
				phr said:
			
		

> It is, simply for the fact that I'm actually going to ban him.





			
				phr said:
			
		

> Jfc. Stop whining about the consequences of your own actions for once in your life.
> 
> 
> Most people here, at least the ones I've spoken to where your name was brought up, do not like you. I'm not the exception. If you fuck up, you'll be dealt with like everyone else and bounced off the site. You're not special. I don't care enough to go out of my way, or beyond the rules, to remove you. But again, you're a whiny little bitch and I won't hesitate or make any exceptions with you. Follow the rules.
> 
> 
> If you have anything else to say take it up with the people above me -I'm sure you'll win them over. Or take it to support. The back and forth about this is done in TL.



if i disappear you guys know what happened to me


----------



## Bardeaux

ghostandthedarknes said:


> "Hey, don't take those man"




*NSFW*: 










_Hey man, I already took'em! _


...........


_Gentlemen! You can't fight in here! This is the War Room! _


----------



## Blue_Phlame

_"You can't park here!"

"Is this not a reasonable place to park?"

"This is the sidewalk! You can't park on the side walk!"_


----------



## subotai

_seven....... seven miles an hour...._


----------



## subotai

do you guys remember this avatar


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

subotai said:


> do you guys remember this avatar



Bluetooth lol


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Bardeaux said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hey man, I already took'em! _
> 
> 
> ...........
> 
> 
> _Gentlemen! You can't fight in here! This is the War Room! _



Lol. That's what I'm talkin


----------



## Smoky

haha! I forgot all about those 2 ^


----------



## Bardeaux

_There's nothing to writing. All you do is sit down to a typewriter - and bleed. _


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Mind blown!


----------



## Erikmen

Asta la vista baby!


----------



## pharmakos

A wise man knows the exception to every rule.


----------



## Bardeaux

The master knows the rule to every exception.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Give the laziest man in the world the hardest job in the world, and you will find out the easiest way to do the hardest job.


----------



## Bardeaux

ie- hire others to do it.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Hey ho, let's go


----------



## Pharcyde

You cant spell crime without me


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

I like that


----------



## Pharcyde

Good
Feel free to use it but you gotta promise that when you do youll think about me


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

I always think bout u anyway fyi


----------



## Smoky

The more we struggle for life (as pleasure), the more we are actually killing what we love.


~ Alan Watts


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Pretty deep Smoky.


----------



## Bardeaux

Moar Watts

_You're nothing but a machine. And your idea that you're a machine is just a machine, too. So if you're a smart kid, you commit suicide. Camus said there is only one serious philosophical question, which is whether or not to commit suicide.....But still, should you or not commit suicide? This is a good question. Why go on? And you only go on if the game is worth the gamble.....If you make a theory of the universe which isn't worth betting on, why bother? Just commit suicide. But if you want to go on playing the game, you've got to have an optimal theory for playing the game. Otherwise there's no point in it. But the people who coined the fully automatic theory of the universe were playing a very funny game, for what they wanted to say was this: all you people who believe in religion--old ladies and wishful thinkers-- you've got a big daddy up there, and you want comfort, but life is rough. Life is tough, as success goes to the most hard- headed people. That was a very convenient theory when the European and American worlds were colonizing the natives everywhere else. They said 'We're the end product of evolution, and we're tough. I'm a big strong guy because I face facts, and life is just a bunch of junk, and I'm going to impose my will on it and turn it into something else. I'm real hard.' That's a way of flattering yourself._


----------



## Pharcyde

I was a terror since the public  school era


----------



## laugh

You can't trust atoms they make up everything


----------



## IndustrialStrength

Fess up
You dressed up
To kill yourself

Busdriver - Casting Agents & Cowgirls​


----------



## Blue_Phlame

From the tv:
"This medication is not a dangerous treatment; its a pill!...<<emphasising pause>>that will safely etc.etc.... "


----------



## snortmdma

Tell me how we do away with love
-Phantogram


----------



## ykm420

'She don't lie, she don't lie, she don't lie, cocaine!'


----------



## Bardeaux

Lloyd Christmas: _ We got no food, we got no jobs... our PETS' HEADS ARE FALLING OFF!_


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

To see ourselves as others see us is a most salutary gift. Hardly less important is the capacity to see others as they see themselves. 


We live together, we act on, and react to, one another; but always and in all circumstances we are by ourselves. The martyrs go hand in hand into the arena; they are crucified alone. Embraced, the lovers desperately try to fuse their insulated ecstasies into a single self-transcendence; in vain. By its very nature every embodied spirit is doomed to suffer and enjoy in solitude. Sensations, feelings, insights, fancies—all these are private and, except through symbols and at second hand, incommunicable. We can pool information about experiences, but never the experiences themselves. From family to nation, every human group is a society of island universes.

Aldous Huxley


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

For the leader; according to “The deer of the dawn.”* A psalm of David.

I
2
My God, my God, why have you abandoned me?
Why so far from my call for help,
from my cries of anguish?a
3
My God, I call by day, but you do not answer;
by night, but I have no relief.b
4
Yet you are enthroned as the Holy One;
you are the glory of Israel.c
5
In you our fathers trusted;
they trusted and you rescued them.
6
To you they cried out and they escaped;
in you they trusted and were not disappointed.d
7
*But I am a worm, not a man,
scorned by men, despised by the people.e
8
All who see me mock me;
they curl their lips and jeer;
they shake their heads at me:f
9
“He relied on the LORD—let him deliver him;
if he loves him, let him rescue him.”g
10
For you drew me forth from the womb,
made me safe at my mother’s breasts.
11
Upon you I was thrust from the womb;
since my mother bore me you are my God.h
12
Do not stay far from me,
for trouble is near,
and there is no one to help.i
II
13
Many bulls* surround me;
fierce bulls of Bashan* encircle me.
14
They open their mouths against me,
lions that rend and roar.j
15
Like water my life drains away;
all my bones are disjointed.
My heart has become like wax,
it melts away within me.
16
As dry as a potsherd is my throat;
my tongue cleaves to my palate;
you lay me in the dust of death.*
17
Dogs surround me;
a pack of evildoers closes in on me.
They have pierced my hands and my feet
18
I can count all my bones.k
They stare at me and gloat;
19
they divide my garments among them;
for my clothing they cast lots.l
20
But you, LORD, do not stay far off;
my strength, come quickly to help me.
21
Deliver my soul from the sword,
my life from the grip of the dog.
22
Save me from the lion’s mouth,
my poor life from the horns of wild bulls.m
III
23
Then I will proclaim your name to my brethren;
in the assembly I will praise you:*n
24
“You who fear the LORD, give praise!
All descendants of Jacob, give honor;
show reverence, all descendants of Israel!
25
For he has not spurned or disdained
the misery of this poor wretch,
Did not turn away* from me,
but heard me when I cried out.
26
I will offer praise in the great assembly;
my vows I will fulfill before those who fear him.
27
The poor* will eat their fill;
those who seek the LORD will offer praise.
May your hearts enjoy life forever!”o
IV
28
All the ends of the earth
will remember and turn to the LORD;
All the families of nations
will bow low before him.p
29
For kingship belongs to the LORD,
the ruler over the nations.q
30
*All who sleep in the earth
will bow low before God;
All who have gone down into the dust
will kneel in homage.
31
And I will live for the LORD;
my descendants will serve you.
32
The generation to come will be told of the Lord,
that they may proclaim to a people yet unborn
the deliverance you have brought.r
* [Psalm 22] A lament unusual in structur


----------



## Bardeaux

^tl;dr 

_What goes on four legs in the morning, on two legs at noon, and on three legs in the evening?_


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

You may find out that your self doubt means nothing was ever there. You can't go forcing somethin if it's just not right.

Geenday


----------



## Blue_Phlame

No, I'm not saying you can't have the apprenticeship because you're a lesbian. I'm saying that you can't have the apprenticeship because you're too ugly.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

I think god is moving it's tongue


----------



## Pharcyde

Unless youre a pizza then the answer is yes. I can live without you


----------



## Bardeaux

_Behold! The world's first functional flying suit!_


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Your woman should make your dick hard, not your life.


----------



## phr




----------



## Pharcyde

You know what else at the party is gluten free wendy? THE DOOR


----------



## Bill

Some times there just aren't enough rocks


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

One drink is too many, and a million is not enough.

Phucin AA. Lol


----------



## Bardeaux

_speak softly and carry a big stick _

done and done.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ArCi

_Gentlemen, you are about to witness for approximately 61 cents of ordinary household materials, the perfect home-made silencer._


*NSFW*: 



[video=youtube_share;sCA0QlDNnSo]http://youtu.be/sCA0QlDNnSo[/video]


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

2 liter bottle, or a baby bottle nipple for small caliber


----------



## PotatoMan

_"Ride to it, ride to it, cause you never know
when a bullet might hit and you die to it, die to it
Die to it, die to it, live your life, live it right
Be different, do different things, don't do it like
he did, cause he ain't what you is, but we can win
Wait, let's get straight to the point

To the meaning of life, what's my purpose?
Maybe this earth is, ain't a good place to be
How far is Heaven? Let's see
Is it in the clouds like they said it would be?
I wonder when I die will he give me receipts?
I wonder will the eyes of the Lord look at me?
Look at me, look at me, I'm a loser, I'm a winner
I'm good, I'm bad, I'm a Christian, I'm a sinner
I'm humble, I'm loud, I'm righteous, I'm a killer
What I'm doing, I'm saying that I'm human, now people just"_


----------



## ykm420

_I'm too drunk to taste this chicken._ 
-Kernel Sanders


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Cold silence
has a tendency
to atrophy any
sense of compassion
between supposed lovers


----------



## Pharcyde

Shower sex is great because you can fantasize youre out having sex in the rain but the rain is hot because these are the end times.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

ToolPrisonSex.mp3


----------



## Pharcyde

Sex cauldron!?!?!  I thought they closes that place down


----------



## Pharcyde

Lemme set the scene
Northern michigan 2am saturday morning
Two dudes are urinating

Me: its a blue moon tonight man
Jo: what? I dont see it
Me: look at it
Jo: maybe im looking at it wrong

Laughter ensues. Mushroom giglz*


----------



## PotatoMan

_"I heard that Jamal from 90th street watched that tape last week and this mornin' he woke up dead!" "How the hell do you wake up dead?" "Cause you're alive when you go to sleep." "So you're telling me you can go to bed dead and wake up alive?" "You can't go to bed dead. That sh** would've been redundant." "No it wouldn't cause' you can go to bed and not be dead and you can die and not be in the bed." "But you are in the bed. That's how you wake up dead in the first place fool!"_


----------



## Blue_Phlame

_In The Beginning 



In the beginning we come from the cunt, 
not from some man's side; and we are 
washed in the water and blood of birth, 
not the spear-pierced side of some dying 
god. In the beginning women made pots and 
jars shaped like wombs and breasts, and 
decorated them with triangles, which were 
symbols of thB cunt. So the first art was 
Cunt Art. The bones of the dead were laid 
in jars — perhaps to speed the soul to 
its next womb? Did the ancient uiomen sing, 
how delicate, sensitive, delicious, how 
strong the ring of muscle between one life 
and the next? There are tribal women today 
who sing praises of their cunts, how pretty 
and long and full their lips are, how the 
hair curls and glistens with moisture_.


----------



## IndustrialStrength

"We'll stop to rest on the Moon 
And we'll make a fire
I'll steal a carcass for you
Then feed off the virus
Cause you're my girl
And that's alright"

Deftones - RX Queen


----------



## ArCi

_This makes me happy. I don't try to act black, I am who I am. And believe me I don't get beat up. Square up next to me and see how big an strong you feel. KC is just as hard as Detroit bro, murders and meth all day... I'm not a player, I just bat around .300 and keep some good chicks around to get down with. Nothing special._

- Entheo


----------



## Bill

Rip jamal


----------



## IndustrialStrength

"Consent is all I need
To bring out the savage in me"

Prick - Animal


----------



## Erikmen

“We need the tonic of wildness...At the same time that we are earnest to explore and learn all things, we require that all things be mysterious and unexplorable, that land and sea be indefinitely wild, unsurveyed and unfathomed by us because unfathomable. We can never have enough of nature.”
Henry David Thoreau


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

I've crossed the ocean, turned every bend
I found the crossing near a golden rainbow's end
I've been through magic and through life's reality
I've lived a thousand years and it never bothered me


----------



## IndustrialStrength

"Whoever controls the media, the images, controls the culture."

Allen Ginsberg


----------



## Erikmen

^and now the internet!! 

“Distracted from distraction by distraction”


----------



## Blue_Phlame

THC said:
			
		

> The Holy Commandment - Judge not a man by the quality of the herb he smoketh, but by his will to toketh. Thus sayeth The Lord of Bongs. Amen.



_____________}}}___________ 
___________{{{{{{_________ 
__________ooooooo_________ 
__________ooooooo_________ 
__________ooooooo_________ 
__________ooooooo_________ 
__________ooooooo_________ 
__________ooooooo_________ 
__________ooooooo_________ 
__________ooooooo______}__ 
__________ooooooo_____{{__ 
__________ooooooo_____(..)__ 
__________ooooooo_____%___ 
__________ooooooo____%_____ 
__________ooooooo___%______ 
________ooooooooooo%_______ 
_______ooooooooooooo_______ 
______ooooooooooooooo______ 
_____oooooooooooooooo______ 
_____oooooooooooooooo______ 
______oooooooooooooo_______ 
_______oooooooooooo________ 
________oooooooooo_________


----------



## Blue_Phlame

nekointheclouds said:


> I just accidently took 100mg of Hydroxyzine!
> 
> LETS DO THIS!



Qft


----------



## Bardeaux

_*The paradox of education is precisely this - that as one begins to become conscious one begins to examine the society in which he is being educated.*_


Really starting to dig on some James Baldwin lately


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

"oh the season's come for Opium. Mom x 4".
Marcey Playground


----------



## Pharcyde

Who needs romance when youre doing anal?


----------



## Tude

Yo!


----------



## Pharcyde

One day tude
One day


----------



## Tude

Once a day imo


----------



## Mr.Hankey

and twice a night ime


----------



## Tude

I like


----------



## Blue_Phlame

_Sade tell me
what is it that you seek?
The rightness of wrong
The virtue of vice
Sade tell me why the Gospel of evil ?
What is your religion? Where are your faithful?
If you are against God, you are against man

Sade tell me why blood for pleasure?
Pleasure without love?
Is there no longer any feeling in man's Faith?

Sade are you diabolical or divine?

_


----------



## PotatoMan

_when life hands you supplies to make a cake,
bake a cake._


----------



## Pharcyde

Tude said:


> Once a day imo



Naw sug
Itll be 3+ a day till i tire of your sex (ime)


----------



## Mr.Hankey

*Sikfuk ‎– Teabagged At Birth *

_Tracklist
_
1 	Tits Covered In Dickhole Sores 	3:52
2 	Deadhooker Double Penetration 	3:59
3 	Fucked With A Dildo Bong 	3:43
4 	The Fowl Mishappenings Of Dr. Nutcheese 	3:42
5 	Clear Ass Boozen And Butthole Bruisen 	4:42
6 	Teabagged At Birth
    Backing Vocals – Jake Martin (2) 4:11
7 	Snowballed By Grandma     3:04

*NSFW*:


----------



## Blue_Phlame

"Pussies may think they can deal with assholes their way. But the only thing that can fuck an asshole is a dick, with some balls."
"We're dicks! We're reckless, arrogant, stupid dicks. And the Film Actors Guild are pussies. And Kim Jong Il is an asshole. Pussies don't like dicks, because pussies get fucked by dicks. But dicks also fuck assholes: assholes that just want to shit on everything. Pussies may think they can deal with assholes their way. But the only thing that can fuck an asshole is a dick, with some balls. The problem with dicks is: they fuck too much or fuck when it isn't appropriate - and it takes a pussy to show them that. But sometimes, pussies can be so full of shit that they become assholes themselves... because pussies are an inch and half away from ass holes. I don't know much about this crazy, crazy world, but I do know this: If you don't let us fuck this asshole, we're going to have our dicks and pussies all covered in shit!"


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Fuck em all.


----------



## bagochina

> I never felt a crowd like that before. The spirit that they had, it was just, like, on steroids. It was an amazing, amazing feeling. We play to a lot of people, very exuberant people, but there was nothing like those nights — especially in Chicago, when it all kind of crystalized and all came together in kind of a magical, alchemical way. That's the only way I can describe it.


  Says drummer Mickey Hart concerning the Fare Thee Well Tour


----------



## Mr.Hankey

*I try my hardest to push the point that I am a feminist.*

Jenna Jameson


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

13, the Beast is rising,
The Frenchman did surmise,
Through earthquakes and starvation,
The warlord will arise.
Terror, death, destruction,
Pour from the Eastern Sands,
But the truth of all predictions,
Is always in your hands.

iron maiden


----------



## Pharcyde

Jason i always got somethin on me you can eat for lunch


----------



## Fire&Water

"listen to the words maaaaaaaannn" !


----------



## Mr.Hankey

_quote
kwōt/
verb
verb: quote; 3rd person present: quotes; past tense: quoted; past participle: quoted; gerund or present participle: quoting

    1.
    repeat or copy out (a group of words from a text or speech), typically with an indication that one is not the original author or speaker.
    "he quoted a passage from the Psalms"
    synonyms:	recite, repeat, reproduce, retell, echo, parrot, iterate; More
    take, extract
    "he quoted a sentence from the book"
        repeat a passage from (a work or author) or statement by (someone).
        "the prime minister was quoted as saying that he would resist all attempts to “sabotage” his government"
        mention or refer to (someone or something) to provide evidence or authority for a statement, argument, or opinion.
        "they won't be here at all in three years time— you can quote me on that"
        synonyms:	cite, mention, refer to, name, instance, specify, identify; More
        relate, recount;
        allude to, point out, present, offer, advance
        "she quoted one case in which a girl died"
        put forward or describe someone or something as being.
        "heavy teaching loads are often quoted as a bad influence on research"
    2.
    give someone (the estimated price of a job or service).
    "the agent quoted a fare of $180"
        Stock Market
        give (a company) a quotation or listing on a stock exchange.
        "an organization that is quoted on the Stock Exchange"

noun
noun: quote; plural noun: quotes

    1.
    a quotation from a text or speech.
    "a quote from Wordsworth"
    2.
    a quotation giving the estimated cost for a particular job or service.
    "quotes from different insurance companies"
    synonyms:	estimate, price, bid, costing, charge, figure, tender
    "a quote from the contractor"_


----------



## kytnism

"everything were doing, were working hard for our future together, babydoll"  - my husband. :D

...kytnism...


----------



## CosmicG

Oh I am stealing that one.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

"Suck it deeper, you stupid whore!"

-my boss before giving me a raise


----------



## Blue_Phlame

*Full Throttle*
















Ripburger: I am not waiting for you to die!

Corley: You know I've never liked you, Rip, but you have business know-how and killer instincts that I respect.

R: Why, thank you sir...






C: Riding up to our shareholders' meeting with a gang of bikers? Who do you think you're fooling?

R: The Shareholders, sir! It's good PR to be seen hobnobbing with real Corley Motors customers.

C: What do you know about our customers, Adrian? You've never even been on a bike!






C: Aw, your ears are fine. It's what's between them that scares me.










*The bike crushes the tiny Tim Schafer angel hood ornament.*


----------



## Mr.Hankey

_"Contrary to popular belief, constant *full throttle is not always the fastest way* to the top. Use
your thumb to adjust for the conditions. Sometimes you need to back out of it to keep the track
from spinning excessively. You need to keep your momentum up but you must keep the sled on
the ground so your track is hooked up and the skis can steer you around any obstacles."_

-Racing Handbook 1996


----------



## Bardeaux

Question: "Why are you proud to be an American?"
Answer: "We are truly the land of the great. From the rocky shores of ... Hawaii...to the beautiful sandy beaches of ... Hawaii ... America is our home."

- Miss Hawaii


----------



## Mr.Hankey




----------



## phr

Haha. That's rather accurate, although technically he's ruining his own life.


----------



## Mr.Hankey




----------



## Fire&Water

Im so sick of dud TV
next time you switch on
you might see me


Pete Townsend


----------



## Pharcyde

Bardeaux said:


> Question: "Why are you proud to be an American?"
> Answer: "We are truly the land of the great. From the rocky shores of ... Hawaii...to the beautiful sandy beaches of ... Hawaii ... America is our home."
> 
> - Miss Hawaii


Lol is this real?


----------



## anniegram

"Who is Mississippi? Is she a goddess or something?"


----------



## D's

> theres an elephant in the room, and i'm not talking about the fattys-


D's


----------



## Mr.Hankey

*I Cum Blood*

Swollen with liquid
Ready to burst
A load of my lymph
Will quench this dead body's thirst
One month in the grave
twisted and half decayed
She turned a putrid yellow
I pissed in her maggot filled asshole

Fucking the rotting
My semen is bleeding
The smell of decay
Seeps from her genital cavity

The smell was unbearable
As I unburied her
I cum blood from my erection
I feel it run
down her throat, swallow
Eyes glassy and vacant
body dug up to play with
Skin greasy and naked
tounguing her rotted anus

I need a live woman
to fill with my fluid
A delicate girl, to mutilate, fuck and kill
her body exceptional
she thought I was normal
but I wanted more

I came blood inside of her
chocking on the clot
gagging on the snot
gushing blood, from her mouth
bloody gel leaking out
Body buried in a shallow grave
Unmarked for none to find
The sickness I have left behind
Undetected go my crimes
The greatest thrill of my life
To slit my own cock with a knife

Violent, climax
Serging serum
on my skin

Back from the dead
I am resurrected
to spew, putrefaction


_Cannibal Corpse (1992)_​


----------



## Bardeaux

Pharcyde said:


> Lol is this real?



hah, yep. Nadine Tanega, Miss Hawaii America 1992


----------



## D's

> wanna play a game called just the head?





> you wont need your rape whistle for this one babe.





> strangerdanger i need an adult!


lol


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

"last call"
my bartender.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

"last call"
my prank caller.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## pharmakos

Mel22 said:


> the stick went in 4cm deep
> 
> i came.



true story


----------



## Pharcyde

You sure do say the right thing most always - boo


----------



## beagleboy

Nice stick into the pussy mell.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Knocked down but I have enough hate to breathe 
down your throat and steal your energy 
You took everything but my will to be 
Now the loss of your god won't make me bleed 
I am alive


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## Mr.Hankey

_"Lick faster"_

-my boss


----------



## Munchkoala

Mr.Hankey said:


> _"Lick faster"_
> 
> -my boss


Sounds like a healthy, balanced relationship.


----------



## Bardeaux

_Not like the brazen giant of Greek fame,
With conquering limbs astride from land to land;
Here at our sea-washed, sunset gates shall stand
A mighty woman with a torch, whose flame
Is the imprisoned lightning, and her name
Mother of Exiles. From her beacon-hand
Glows world-wide welcome; her mild eyes command
The air-bridged harbor that twin cities frame.

"Keep, ancient lands, your storied pomp!" cries she
With silent lips. "Give me your tired, your poor,
Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.
Send these, the homeless, tempest-tossed to me,
I lift my lamp beside the golden door!"_

- Some Frenchie, engraved on some statue thing


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

"I think God is moving it's tongue "


----------



## pharmakos

been blasting deftones all day


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

yea bb


----------



## Mr.Hankey




----------



## Noodle

MikeOekiM said:


>



Better Off Dead 




imo of course of course


----------



## We are all ONE

I fucking love Creed!


----------



## Bardeaux

I love "Only god knows why"


----------



## Way|0st

i never check this shitty thread lol


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Way|0st said:


> i never check this shitty thread lol



Way|0st


----------



## Mr.Hankey

"Do I really need to spread em this much, it's starting to hurt?"

- My beloved granny when she was still able to walk (theoretically).


----------



## Blue_Phlame

nekointheclouds said:


> God I love a god gyro!


----------



## Mr.Hankey

_EE-luh-suh • DAY-mohns • Dahss puh-RAHFF • OHD • kuh-HEES mee-kah-OH-luhts • ah-ruh-TAH-bahss DAY • kah-OHS-suh-goh, • DAHSS FEE-feess • bah-luh-ZEE-zuh-rahs DAY • SAY-TAN! • NOH-nuh-kah goh-huh-vuh-LEEM: • mee-KAHM ah-DOH-ee-ahn • DAY • SAY-TAN, ah-kuh-ROH-ohd-zee • buh-lee-OH-ruhb, ZOH-bah • oh-oh-AH-oh-nah • kuh-HEES loo-SEEF-tee-ahs • ah-oh-EE-VEE-ah-ee; DAHSS • ah-buh-RAH-AH-sah NOH-nuh-kuhf • nay-tah-AH-eeb kah-OHS-sah-jzhee, • OHD • TEE-luhb DAH-muh-puh-lohts, • toh-OH-aht NOH-nuh-kuhf • GAH • mee-KAH-luhts OH-mah, • luh-RAH-zuhd TOH-luh-guh-loh • MAH-ruhb YAH-ruh-ruh-ee • DAY • TOHKS BOH-guh-pah • ahks-EE-ah-ee-ahl LOH-nuh-doh • bah-BAH-jzhay • OHD toh-ruh-ZOO-luhp • ah-kuh-ROH-ohd-zee, goh-HOH-luh: • kuh-OHS-suh-gah, tah-bah-OH-ruhd • zah-ah-NEE-ruh. ay-luh-ZAHP • TEE-luhb, • PAH-ruhm JZHEE • kuh-VAH-sah-hee, • OHD TAH • KUH-vuh-ruh-luh-suh-tuh boh-OH-ah-pees • SAY-TAN. LUH • NEE-muhb, • OH-vuh-kuh-hoh ZEE-muhp; • OHD kuh-REE-suh-tay-ohs AH-jzh • LUH • toh-luh-TOH-ruhn pah-RAH-kuh • AH • ZEE-muhp. kuh-ROH-ohd-zee, • DOH-duh-pahl OHD • FEE-fah-luhz • LUH suh-muh-NAHD; • OHD • FAH-ruh-guht, AH • VAH-vuhl • DAY • FAH-fayn DAY • jah-HOH-vah • OHD ah-VAH-vohks, • TOH-nuh-vuhjzh. OH-ruh-suh-kah DAY • EE-dee-goh, noh-AH-suh-mee • tah-buh-JZHAY-suh LAY-vee-tuh-huh-MOH-nuhjzh; mah-duh-REED • tah-REE-ahn • OH-mahn. BAH-guh-lay? • moh-OH-oh-ah • KAH-HAN. NOH-ray • OHD • PAHSS-uh-buhs DAY • SAY-TAN, • TOH-ruht-soo! puh-REE-ahts • ah-DOH-hee • DAY mah-duh-REE-ahks, • ah-boh-AH-puh-ree. tah-bah-OH-ree • puh-REE-ahts • AH-ruh tah-BAHSS; • ah-duh-ruh-PAHN • KOH-ruhz TAH • DOH-beeks; • ee-OH-luh-kahm bah-LEET • OHD • kuh-VAH-suhb kuh-TEE-nujzh. • REE-pee-ruh pah-AH-ohks-tuh • ZAH-gah KOH-ruh; • vuh-MAHL • OHD puh-ruh-duh-ZAH-ruh, • KAH-kuh-rahjzh ah-oh-EE-VEE-ah-ee • KOH-ruh-muhp. TOH-ruht-soo, • ZAH-kahr! • ZAH-mah-rahn AH-suh-puht • SAY-TAN! • ZOO-ruh-jzhahs TEE-ah • BAH-luh-tahn; • OH-doh KEE-kah-lay • KAH-AH-AH, • OHD oh-ZAH-tsuh-mah • puh-LAH-puh-lee voh-OH-ahn. 
HEIL SATAN!_

© Copyright 2005, Joy of Satan Ministries;
Library of Congress Number: 12-16457


----------



## Blue_Phlame

*Prepare 3 Envelopes*

A fellow had just been hired as the new CEO of a large high tech corporation. The CEO who was stepping down met with him privately and presented him with three numbered envelopes. "Open these if you run up against a problem you don't think you can solve," he said.

Well, things went along pretty smoothly, but six months later, sales took a downturn and he was really catching a lot of heat. About at his wit's end, he remembered the envelopes. He went to his drawer and took out the first envelope. The message read, "Blame your predecessor."

The new CEO called a press conference and tactfully laid the blame at the feet of the previous CEO. Satisfied with his comments, the press -- and Wall Street - responded positively, sales began to pick up and the problem was soon behind him.

About a year later, the company was again experiencing a slight dip in sales, combined with serious product problems. Having learned from his previous experience, the CEO quickly opened the second envelope. The message read, "Reorganize." This he did, and the company quickly rebounded.

After several consecutive profitable quarters, the company once again fell on difficult times. The CEO went to his office, closed the door and opened the third envelope.

The message said, "Prepare three envelopes."


----------



## Pharcyde

Blue_Phlame said:


> A fellow had just been hired as the new CEO of a large high tech corporation. The CEO who was stepping down met with him privately and presented him with three numbered envelopes. "Open these if you run up against a problem you don't think you can solve," he said.
> 
> Well, things went along pretty smoothly, but six months later, sales took a downturn and he was really catching a lot of heat. About at his wit's end, he remembered the envelopes. He went to his drawer and took out the first envelope. The message read, "Blame your predecessor."
> 
> The new CEO called a press conference and tactfully laid the blame at the feet of the previous CEO. Satisfied with his comments, the press -- and Wall Street - responded positively, sales began to pick up and the problem was soon behind him.
> 
> About a year later, the company was again experiencing a slight dip in sales, combined with serious product problems. Having learned from his previous experience, the CEO quickly opened the second envelope. The message read, "Reorganize." This he did, and the company quickly rebounded.
> 
> After several consecutive profitable quarters, the company once again fell on difficult times. The CEO went to his office, closed the door and opened the third envelope.
> 
> The message said, "Prepare three envelopes."


Nice


----------



## SKL

With or without the DOP, Salva Cremasco is a compelling and unusual cheese, reminding me of English Caerphilly or Italian Castelmagno. Fashioned as a thick square, taller than Taleggio, it develops plentiful white, yellow and gray molds on the exterior during its aging, a minimum of 75 days. The cheeses coming into the Bay Area weigh 6 to 7 pounds, although the permitted size range is broader.

Cut into this cheese and you find a cream-colored to ivory paste with a few small openings. The cheese ripens from the outside in, a feature you can note in the creamier layer just under the rind. This more decomposed part of the cheese has the most aromatic appeal, with hints of mushroom and damp cave. On the tongue, the cheese is light, crumbly, dryish and curdy, leaving a tart and tangy impression. A medium-intensity Syrah makes a good match.


----------



## Pharcyde

There's a new generation out tonight, and they're all gay


----------



## Pharcyde

The smell of your laundry detergent and my vagina don't mix


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Pharcyde said:


> The smell of your laundry detergent and my vagina don't mix



I luv u 2


----------



## Pharcyde

ghostandthedarknes said:


> I luv u 2


Gtfo!!!


----------



## Blue_Phlame

"Men acquire a particular quality by constantly acting a particular way. We become just by performing just actions, temperate by performing temperate actions, brave by performing brave actions."

-Aristotle


----------



## SKL

Who hath woe? whose father hath woe? who hath contentions? who falls into pits? who hath wounds without cause? who hath redness of eyes?
Surely they that pass their time in wine, and study to drink off their cups.
Look not upon the wine when it is yellow, when the colour thereof shineth in the glass: it goeth in pleasantly,
But in the end, it will bite like a snake, and will spread abroad poison like a basilisk.
Thy eyes shall behold strange women, and thy heart shall utter perverse things.
And thou shalt be as one sleeping in the midst of the sea, and as a pilot fast asleep when the stern is lost.
And thou shalt say: They have beaten me, but I was not sensible of pain: they drew me, and I felt not: when shall I awake and find wine again?

Prov. 23:29-35


----------



## SKL

The theologian John Scotus Erigena was drinking with Charles the Bald.

Charles the Bald asked, "what is the difference between a Scott, and a sot?"

Erigena replied, "only the table, your majesty."


----------



## phr

*Tone


----------



## Blue_Phlame

This thread is impossible to find.

“A nuclear bomb is a man's way of saying, 'I'm gonna fuck up the earth.' A woman would never make a nuclear bomb. They would never make a weapon that kills. They'd make a weapon that makes you feel bad for a while... That's why there should be a woman president, there would never be any wars. You know this, it's the truth. There would never be a war; just every twenty-eight days: some severe negotiations.”
― Robin Williams


----------



## SKL

Sonny: [on a TV broadcast over the phone] I'm robbing a bank because they got money here. That's why I'm robbing it.

TV Anchorman: No, what I mean is why do you feel you have to steal for money? Couldn't you get a job?

Sonny: Uh, no. Doing what? You know if you want a job you've got to be a member of a union. See, and if you got no union card you don't get a job.

TV Anchorman: What about non-union occupations?

Sonny: What's wrong with this guy? What do you mean non-union, like what? A bank teller? You know how much a bank teller makes a week? Not much. A hundred and fifteen to start, right? Now are you going to live on that? I got a wife and a couple of kids, how am I going to live on that? What do you make a week?

TV Anchorman: Well I'm here to talk to you Sonny...

Sonny: Well I'm talking to you. We're entertainment, right? What do you got for us?

TV Anchorman: Well what do you want to get for it? Do you expect to be paid because...

Sonny: No, I don't want to be paid, I don't need to be paid. Look, I'm here with my partner and nine other people, see. And we're dying, man. You know? You're going to see our brains on the sidewalk, they're going to spill our guts out. Now are you going to show that on television? Have all your housewives look at that? Instead of As The World Turns? I mean what do you got for me? I want something for that.

TV Anchorman: Sonny, you could give up?

Sonny: Give up? Right. Have you ever been in prison?

TV Anchorman: No!

Sonny: No! Well let's talk about something you fucking know about, okay? How much do you make a week? That's what I want to hear. Are you going to talk to me about that?

[a "Please Stand By" graphic appears on the TV screen]

Sonny: Hey, what the fuck happened?

Mulvaney: I guess he didn't appreciate your use of language.

Sonny: Fuck him. 

(_Dog Day Afternoon_)


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Who's the fella that owns this shithole?


----------



## pharmakos

SKL said:


> Sonny: [on a TV broadcast over the phone] I'm robbing a bank because they got money here. That's why I'm robbing it.
> 
> TV Anchorman: No, what I mean is why do you feel you have to steal for money? Couldn't you get a job?
> 
> Sonny: Uh, no. Doing what? You know if you want a job you've got to be a member of a union. See, and if you got no union card you don't get a job.
> 
> TV Anchorman: What about non-union occupations?
> 
> Sonny: What's wrong with this guy? What do you mean non-union, like what? A bank teller? You know how much a bank teller makes a week? Not much. A hundred and fifteen to start, right? Now are you going to live on that? I got a wife and a couple of kids, how am I going to live on that? What do you make a week?
> 
> TV Anchorman: Well I'm here to talk to you Sonny...
> 
> Sonny: Well I'm talking to you. We're entertainment, right? What do you got for us?
> 
> TV Anchorman: Well what do you want to get for it? Do you expect to be paid because...
> 
> Sonny: No, I don't want to be paid, I don't need to be paid. Look, I'm here with my partner and nine other people, see. And we're dying, man. You know? You're going to see our brains on the sidewalk, they're going to spill our guts out. Now are you going to show that on television? Have all your housewives look at that? Instead of As The World Turns? I mean what do you got for me? I want something for that.
> 
> TV Anchorman: Sonny, you could give up?
> 
> Sonny: Give up? Right. Have you ever been in prison?
> 
> TV Anchorman: No!
> 
> Sonny: No! Well let's talk about something you fucking know about, okay? How much do you make a week? That's what I want to hear. Are you going to talk to me about that?
> 
> [a "Please Stand By" graphic appears on the TV screen]
> 
> Sonny: Hey, what the fuck happened?
> 
> Mulvaney: I guess he didn't appreciate your use of language.
> 
> Sonny: Fuck him.
> 
> (_Dog Day Afternoon_)



for some reason, this part always stuck out to me in that movie

SONNY
You got kids?

MULVANEY
I got two kids and I’d like to see them again.

SONNY
Don’t worry—you’ll see them again. Look, you’re being very cooperative. I got no
complaints against you whatsoever… whatsoever. You got bank insurance?

MULVANEY
You know I do. You seem to know a lot about bank procedure.

SONNY
*I know a lot about a lot of things.*


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

"They couldn't hit an Elephant from this dist...!"

Last words of General John Sedgwick


----------



## Blue_Phlame

soundsystemOO said:


> Lol bp you're shallow as fuck. I love it.


qft.


----------



## soundsystem00

'Most people treat the present moment as if it were an obstacle that they need to overcome. Since the present moment is life itself, it is an insane way to live.' -Eckhart Tolle


----------



## Blue_Phlame

pastelcircus said:


> Do you treat your girlfriend like this, bago?


Heh.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Soon there'll be no pain again
You'll feel like yourself again when you shoot all your heroin
In one big blast from your wave motion gun

John wozniak


----------



## alasdairm

*ronnie dobbs*: "_terry, i thought you was in hawaii?_"
*terry twillstein*: "_a lot of people think a lot of things about hawaii_"



alasdair


----------



## Pharcyde

Champagne jam


----------



## pharmakos

you two are a regular three musketeers.


----------



## Pharcyde

Like a chimp at a beat off contest


----------



## Noodle

> Users Browsing this Forum
> 
> There are currently 6 users browsing this forum. (6 members & 0 guests)


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Teabag Johnny said:


> alasdairm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Administrator
> Director of Public Relations*
> 
> Join DateJul 2002Locationsacramento, caPosts44,666Blog Entries3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30-12-2014 19:14
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Teabag Johnny*
> 
> 
> I'm actually voting...
> 
> I'm voting for...
> 
> That's my vote!
> 
> _
> 
> *too bad bluelight's not a democracy.*
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Teabag Johnny*
> 
> 
> Respectfully request permission to commence a poll for this thread
> 
> _
> 
> *request denied.
> *
> alasdair​



qft


----------



## Noodle

Well, The United States is a Republic, and I believe Australia is still a Commonwealth.

I'm more worried about Donald Dump making it into Air Force One, than my right to hate on a private message board.

But, what do I know?  I just work here.


----------



## Noodle

> "*Fight The Power!*"
> 
> - Public Enemy


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

One of these day I'm gonna change my evil ways. yea one of these days.
[video]https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/40/a6/03/40a60386bc55504a5c493ca51970ecf7.jpg[/video]


----------



## neversickanymore

AnnieGram said:


> This is my box. There are many like it, but this one is mine. My box is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life. My box, without me, is useless. Without my box, I am useless. I must fire my box true. I must shoot straighter than my enemy who is trying to kill me. I must shoot him before he shoots me. And I will.


...


----------



## SKL

Proverbs 23:29-35

29 Who hath woe? whose father hath woe? who hath contentions? who falls into pits? who hath wounds without cause? who hath redness of eyes?
30 Surely they that pass their time in wine, and study to drink of their cups.
31 Look not upon the wine when it is yellow, when the colour thereof shineth in the glass: it goeth in pleasantly,
32 But in the end, it will bite like a snake, and will spread abroad poison like a basilisk.
33 Thy eyes shall behold strange women, and thy heart shall utter perverse things.
34 And thou shalt be as one sleeping in the midst of the sea, and as a pilot fast asleep, when the stern is lost.
35 And thou shalt say: They have beaten me, but I was not sensible of pain: they drew me, and I felt not: when shall I awake, and find wine again?


----------



## Pharcyde

Is it the charm? I got the hookers eatin out my palm


----------



## dopemaster

Pharcyde said:


> Is it the charm? I got the hookers eatin out my palm



Are you paying them or just letting them stay with you?


----------



## Pharcyde

Dats dat party n bull shit
N party n bullshit
N party n bullshit

Shouts to stayfaded


----------



## dopemaster

Is there really anything worthwhile besides bullshiting and partying?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

nope


----------



## SKL

Dopem, you could follow the example of Iceberg Slim, get out of the pimp game and get religion.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Blue_Phlame said:


> Roger&Me said:
> 
> 
> 
> will that cleanse the sand from your vagina?
Click to expand...

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 3 characters.




MikeOekiM said:


> Blue_Phlame said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should take the aspie quiz and post the results.
> 
> http://rdos.net/eng/Aspie-quiz.php
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Do you sometimes have an urge to jump over things?
> 
> fuck yeah
Click to expand...


----------



## Tude

Mel22 said:


> can't afford rent can't affort tent.



Beautiful


----------



## Blue_Phlame

> But the main thing is the torment of your friend Father Karras as he watches while I rip and cut and mutilate the innocent, his friends, and again, and again, on and on! He's inside with us! He'll never get away! His pain won't end!



Taste of my Scythe


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

"Wasting time like it was free". Godsmack.


----------



## dopemaster

SKL said:


> Dopem, you could follow the example of Iceberg Slim, get out of the pimp game and get religion.



I ain't into them hoes these days.

I still fuck but you know being off hard drugs has made it so I have more options.

Living more honest.


----------



## Lysis

"Age and treachery trumps youth and talent every time"


----------



## JackiePeyton

Haha, "Euro-trash," I like that. That is indeed a garbage continent


----------



## Bomboclat

"Hitler did nothing wrong" - SKL


----------



## SKL

keep it literal ya rass bloodclot 'ting (as my Jamaican coworkers would say)
there's probably some things i actually said that sjws would find just as offensive


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

“Man shouldn’t be able to see his own face – there’s nothing more sinister. Nature gave him the gift of not being able to see it, and of not being able to stare into his own eyes.

Only in the water of rivers and ponds could he look at his face. And the very posture he had to assume was symbolic. He had to bend over, stoop down, to commit the ignominy of beholding himself.

The inventor of the mirror poisoned the human heart.”
― Fernando Pessoa


----------



## Blue_Phlame

PetalToTheMetal said:


> “Man shouldn’t be able to see his own face – there’s nothing more sinister. Nature gave him the gift of not being able to see it, and of not being able to stare into his own eyes.
> 
> Only in the water of rivers and ponds could he look at his face. And the very posture he had to assume was symbolic. He had to bend over, stoop down, to commit the ignominy of beholding himself.
> 
> The inventor of the mirror poisoned the human heart.”
> ― Fernando Pessoa



^ I like his handwriting


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

Blue_Phlame said:


> ^ I like his handwriting



My handwriting is actually pretty close to that, unless I actually put in mental effort to make it legible. 

OT: "Consider again that dot. That's here. That's home. That's us. On it everyone you love, everyone you know, everyone you ever heard of, every human being who ever was, lived out their lives. The aggregate of our joy and suffering, thousands of confident religions, ideologies, and economic doctrines, every hunter and forager, every hero and coward, every creator and destroyer of civilization, every king and peasant, every young couple in love, every mother and father, hopeful child, inventor and explorer, every teacher of morals, every corrupt politician, every "superstar," every "supreme leader," every saint and sinner in the history of our species lived there – on a mote of dust suspended in a sunbeam."

Carl Sagan on the Pale Blue Dot image.


----------



## anniegram

"I prefer chicken."
-The Hound


----------



## pharmakos

anniegram said:


> "I prefer chicken."
> -The Hound



Arya plotline was so fucking anti-climactic.  i'm pissed.  she spent 3 seasons in bravos for that?


----------



## phr

anniegram said:


> "I prefer chicken."
> -The Hound


I enjoyed his violence and The Mountain's. I find that it really cuts through the unnecessary bureaucracy!


pharmakos said:


> Arya plotline was so fucking anti-climactic.  i'm pissed.  she spent 3 seasons in bravos for that?


Yeah, it's pretty lame if she's going back.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

_Your crew will all be rocking my line of body bags_....


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

"I know I ain't doin much, doin nothin means alot to me". Bonn Scott


----------



## Blue_Phlame

> On Sunday, June 19 at 1:10 in the morning, a fatal traffic collision occurred. It was the result of the victim’s own car rolling backwards down his steep driveway, pinning him against a brick mailbox pillar and security fence. The victim was on his way to meet his friends for rehearsal. And when he didn’t show up, his friends went to his house, where they found him deceased by his car. It appeared he had momentarily exited his car leaving it in the driveway.


Start Wreck


----------



## SKL

> you'se a stank dick motherf—r with a bull-daggin' ass mama and you sucks yo' daddys shriveled old d—k too ya b—tch as n—a you ain't s—t but a jive ass white boy in [redacted: a black neighborhood] like ya up s—t creek in yo mamas filthy green spittin c—t and you ain't got the half the balls of a c—ksuckin f—t ass n—a b—h ho so get you shrank dick out my face ya son of a whore cracker mama bitch who sucked off ten bull n—r c—s and spat it right in her c—nny to make yo b—tch ass



this, more or less, was actually said to me recently by one of my "students," or someting to that effect, during the course of a "physical intervention"


----------



## Blue_Phlame

phr said:


> yah as if SF did not eat anything all day who believes that
> jiggly's money on her breath smelling like cool ranch doritos


----------



## bingey

^
Give me back my 5 minutes


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Homeless guy to a tourist yesterday:

You smoke?
-*unsure shrug*
you smoke weed?
-*more enthusiastic head nod* yeah man
you smoke CRACK?
-'naw, crack is baaaaaad'


me walking by: "lol I smoke crack!"
Homeless guy: "WELL ALLRIGHT! YEEEEEEHAAAAAW!"

me: lol


----------



## Pharcyde

Blue_Phlame said:


> Homeless guy to a tourist yesterday:
> 
> You smoke?
> -*unsure shrug*
> you smoke weed?
> -*more enthusiastic head nod* yeah man
> you smoke CRACK?
> -'naw, crack is baaaaaad'
> 
> 
> me walking by: "lol I smoke crack!"
> Homeless guy: "WELL ALLRIGHT! YEEEEEEHAAAAAW!"
> 
> me: lol


I'd have done the same thing


----------



## SKL

+1 but not in my own neighborhood where I have to keep up appearances and shit.


----------



## zephyr

dopemaster said:


> Is there really anything worthwhile besides bullshiting and partying?



This is the most poignant statement that has ever been written.


----------



## SKL




----------



## Blue_Phlame

*De mortuis nihil nisi bonum*



phr said:


> Yeah, I did a online poll thing the other day. *I'm not going to Jill away my vote, though.*


lol


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

There are things known and things unknown and in between are the doors.

jim m.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

3 said:


> Not to scare you, but the motherfuckers shot me up with a shitload of Midazolam and Demerol, and I was still awake for pretty much the entire surgery.
> 
> I told them I was an opiate addict, and I had tolerance (I was on Suboxone maintainence at the time) so they gave me some extra Demerol. But when I kept waking up, they kept on shooting me up with Midazolam, I swear to god those motherfuckers thought it was an opiate.
> 
> *I'm laying there with my mouth open screaming "emmmerallll!!!" over and over again, and they kept pumping that Midazolam, and I kept waking up. One of the top two or three most painful experiences in my life, and I have had experiences that some people would be fucked over from permanently. *
> 
> 
> I was happy with the compliment I got when it was all over, however. I was the first person who was ever able to just get up and start walking immediately after my surgery, with no stumbling. Said they had never seen a drug tolerance so high in their office before.


I thought that was funny.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

“It’s dark because you are trying too hard. 
Lightly child, lightly. Learn to do everything lightly. 
Yes, feel lightly even though you’re feeling deeply. 
Just lightly let things happen and lightly cope with them. 

I was so preposterously serious in those days, such a humorless little prig. 
Lightly, lightly – it’s the best advice ever given me. 
When it comes to dying even. Nothing ponderous, or portentous, or emphatic. 
No rhetoric, no tremolos, 
no self conscious persona putting on its celebrated imitation of Christ or Little Nell. 
And of course, no theology, no metaphysics. 
Just the fact of dying and the fact of the clear light. 

So throw away your baggage and go forward. 
There are quicksands all about you, sucking at your feet, 
trying to suck you down into fear and self-pity and despair. 
That’s why you must walk so lightly. 
Lightly my darling, 
on tiptoes and no luggage, 
not even a sponge bag, 
completely unencumbered.” 
― Aldous Huxley, Island

i'm looking forward to replying with " self conscious persona putting on its celebrated imitation " when asked what's up


----------



## JahSEEuS

been awhile since I've read any huxley -- thanks for the reminder - please let me know if/when you use this response


----------



## JahSEEuS

“Did you,” so he asked him at one time, “did you too learn that secret from
the river: that there is no time?”
Vasudeva’s face was filled with a bright smile.
“Yes, Siddhartha,” he spoke. “It is this what you mean, isn’t it: that the
river is everywhere at once, at the source and at the mouth, at the waterfall,
at the ferry, at the rapids, in the sea, in the mountains, everywhere at once,
and that there is only the present time for it, not the shadow of the past,
not the shadow of the future?”
“This it is,” said Siddhartha. “And when I had learned it, I looked at my
life, and it was also a river, and the boy Siddhartha was only separated
from the man Siddhartha and from the old man Siddhartha by a shadow,
not by something real. Also, Siddhartha’s previous births were no past, and
his death and his return to Brahma were no future. Nothing was, nothing
will be; everything is, everything has existence and is present.”
Siddhartha spoke with ecstasy; deeply, this enlightenment had delighted
him. Oh, was not all suffering time, where not all forms of tormenting
oneself and being afraid time, was not everything hard, everything hostile
in the world gone and overcome as soon as one had overcome time, as soon
as time would have been put out of existence by one’s thoughts? In ecstatic
delight, he had spoken, but Vasudeva smiled at him brightly and nodded
in confirmation; silently he nodded, brushed his hand over Siddhartha’s
shoulder, turned back to his work.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Bluelight ownership, administrator and senior moderators have, for some time, been discussing The Lounge. In short, we're concerned about the current state of the forum and feel that some changes need to be made to address the issues: 

- The Lounge was always intended to be the social, off-topic forum for all of Bluelight. It has, however, evolved into a place where a small number of users who, for the most part, do not participate anywhere else on the site post an increasingly large amount of content. 
- much of content posted in The Lounge today is mean-spirited and offers nothing beyond having a 'joke' at the expense of others. It's deliberately and aggressively non-inclusive. This issue recently came to a head and was brought into sharp relief when the deaths of a couple of members were used as fodder for 'comedy'. 
- there remains a persistent undercurrent of racism and homophobia which manifests in use of racist and homophobic terms as pejoratives. Generally speaking there is a fundamental disconnect between The Lounge staff's position on the enforcement of site-wide rules and that of the ownership and administration. This tension compounds the problem of discouraging problematic behavior among lounge regulars and, indeed at times, often simply encourages it. 

The Lounge has been taken off-line for a day or two while we make some changes which include, but may not be limited to: 

- making The Lounge visible to all users (registered and unregistered) and available for posting to all registered users (Bluelighters and Greenlighters). 
- rewriting The Lounge guidelines to clearly lay out expectations. 
- review the forum moderator team and make changes if/as necessary. 

If you have questions or comments in the meantime, please post them here (and only here): the lounge discussion v. september 2016 

We're very happy to answer questions and discuss in more detail but please keep it civil. If you just want to rant or insult and abuse people, rather than discuss issues, then probably better to do that somewhere off-site. General social discussion can, for now, happen in the regional forums. 

alasdair


----------



## JahSEEuS

First they came for the axlblaze's, and I did not speak out— Because I was not an axlblaze.
Then they came for the phr's, and I did not speak out— Because I was not a phr.
Then they came for the tudes, and I did not speak out— Because I was not a tude.
Then they came for me—and there was no ONE left to speak for me.

- someone on reddit


----------



## alasdairm

- someone(s) on reddit

alasdair


----------



## JahSEEuS

yo, if I had that hair I wouldn't be crying.  real talk.


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

"There is one spectacle grander than the sea, that is the sky; there is one spectacle grander than the sky, that is the interior of the soul. "

Victor Hugo


----------



## -Guido-

JahSEEuS said:


> First they came for the axlblaze's, and I did not speak out— Because I was not an axlblaze.
> Then they came for the phr's, and I did not speak out— Because I was not a phr.
> Then they came for the tudes, and I did not speak out— Because I was not a tude.
> Then they came for me—and there was no ONE left to speak for me.
> 
> - someone on reddit



I'm surprised it took this long for a Nazi analogy to come up regarding Social lol.


----------



## -Guido-

alasdairm said:


> - someone(s) on reddit
> 
> alasdair



This isn't the post what picture you use for your desktop thread lol.


----------



## zephyr

Oh freddled gruntbuggly,
Thy micturations are to me,
As plurdled gabbleblotchits,
On a lurgid bee,
That mordiously hath blurted out,
Its earted jurtles,
Into a rancid festering confectious organ squealer. [drowned out by moaning and screaming]
Now the jurpling slayjid agrocrustles,
Are slurping hagrilly up the axlegrurts,
And living glupules frart and slipulate,
Like jowling meated liverslime,
Groop, I implore thee, my foonting turling dromes,
And hooptiously drangle me,
With crinkly bindlewurdles,
Or else I shall rend thee in the gobberwarts with my blurglecruncheon,
See if I don't!


~Douglas Adams
~Vogon.


----------



## JahSEEuS

PetalToTheMetal said:


> "There is one spectacle grander than the sea, that is the sky; there is one spectacle grander than the sky, that is the interior of the soul. "
> 
> Victor Hugo



Doesn't this mean there are two spectacles grander than the sea?


----------



## Blue_Phlame

*2+2=5*

It's okay to be greedy because its a measure of success.
It's okay to be fat, because if you didn't eat you would die.
It's okay to be ugly, because ugly is the new beautiful.
It's okay to be dumb, because nobody likes a smart ass.
It's okay to be hysterical, because it's your right to behave like a child if you want to.
It's okay to be selfish, because you're not sharing your body with anyone else.
It's okay to be ignorant, because you don't need to know what other people think.
It's okay to steal, because if it wasn't nailed down then they had it coming.
It's okay to be lazy, because stress is not fun.
It's okay to be perverted, because an empty hole is a wasted hole.
It's okay to be afraid, because everybody hurts.
It's okay to be weak, because weakness is your strength.
It's okay to blame others, because it's their fault.
It's okay to drink while pregnant, because if the baby can't handle the booze then it's not fit to be your kid.
It's okay for the antecedent in an indicative conditional to be a consequant, because if A, therefore always B.
It's okay to give up when you can't figure something out, because you can't fail when you never try.
It's okay to be disliked, because only you can be your own true self.
It's okay to YOLO, because you're young.
It's okay to fail, because only pretentious pricks try to succeed at everything.
It's okay to be judgemental, because its your right to show them that two wrongs do make a right.
It's okay to not want to try new things, because if you haven't done it before, you won't need to do it later.
It's okay to freely express your thoughts, because you are a unique and special snowflake.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

mom


----------



## Noodle




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

the truth of all predictions is always in your hands.


----------



## alasdairm

ghostandthedarknes said:


> The Bluelight ownership, administrator and senior moderators have, for some time, been discussing The Lounge. In short, we're concerned about the current state of the forum and feel that some changes need to be made to address the issues:
> 
> - The Lounge was always intended to be the social, off-topic forum for all of Bluelight. It has, however, evolved into a place where a small number of users who, for the most part, do not participate anywhere else on the site post an increasingly large amount of content.
> - much of content posted in The Lounge today is mean-spirited and offers nothing beyond having a 'joke' at the expense of others. It's deliberately and aggressively non-inclusive. This issue recently came to a head and was brought into sharp relief when the deaths of a couple of members were used as fodder for 'comedy'.
> - there remains a persistent undercurrent of racism and homophobia which manifests in use of racist and homophobic terms as pejoratives. Generally speaking there is a fundamental disconnect between The Lounge staff's position on the enforcement of site-wide rules and that of the ownership and administration. This tension compounds the problem of discouraging problematic behavior among lounge regulars and, indeed at times, often simply encourages it.
> 
> The Lounge has been taken off-line for a day or two while we make some changes which include, but may not be limited to:
> 
> - making The Lounge visible to all users (registered and unregistered) and available for posting to all registered users (Bluelighters and Greenlighters).
> - rewriting The Lounge guidelines to clearly lay out expectations.
> - review the forum moderator team and make changes if/as necessary.
> 
> If you have questions or comments in the meantime, please post them here (and only here): the lounge discussion v. september 2016
> 
> We're very happy to answer questions and discuss in more detail but please keep it civil. If you just want to rant or insult and abuse people, rather than discuss issues, then probably better to do that somewhere off-site. General social discussion can, for now, happen in the regional forums.
> 
> alasdair


your posts are usually whiny nonsense but this one i liked 

alasdair


----------



## Blue_Phlame

dopemaster said:


> I wouldn't have fisted you if I didn't think you were my sister!.



DSM-5 related


----------



## dopemaster

I never said I was deep, I am remarkably shallow, my lack of knowledge is vast and my horizons are narrow... Jarvis Cocker


----------



## Blue_Phlame

*Gary King*: [opening monologue] Ever have one of those nights that starts out like any other but ends up being the best night of your life? It was June the 22nd, 1990. Our final day of school. There was Oliver Chamberlin, Peter Page, Steven Prince, Andy Knightley, and me. They called me "The King". Because that's my name - Gary King. Ollie fancied himself as a bit of a player but really he was all mouth. We called him "O Man" because he had a birth mark on his face that was shaped like a six. He loved it. Pete was the baby of the group. He wasn't the kind of kid we would usually hang out with, but he was good for a laugh. And he was absolutely minted. Steve was a pretty cool guy, we jammed together. Chased the girls. I think he saw us as rivals. Sweet really. And Andy. Andy was my wingman. The one guy I could rely on to back me up. He loved me, and I'm not being funny, but I loved him too. There was nothing we were going to miss about school. Maybe Mr. Shepherd, he was one of the good guys. He used to ask me what I wanted to do with my life. I told him I just wanted to have a good time. He thought that was funny. It wasn't meant to be, not that night. Newton Haven was our home town, our playground. Our universe. And that night was the site of a heroic quest. Our aim? To conquer the Golden Mile - 12 pubs along the legendary path of alcoholic indulgence. There was the First Post, the Old Familiar, the Famous Cock, the Cross Hands, the Good Companions, the Trusty Servant, the Two Headed Dog, the Mermaid, the Beehive, the King's Head, the Hole In The Wall, all before reaching our destiny - The World's End. We took my car into town that night. We called her "The Beast" because she was pretty hairy. And so our journey into manhood began. We were off. We didn't waste any time, we hit pub one and we hit it hard. There was drinking, there was laughs, there was controversy, there were ladies, there were shots, there was drama, and of course there was drinking. By pub 5 we were feeling invincible, and decide to purchase some herbal refreshment from a man we called "The Reverend Green". Pint 6 put O Man out of commission, so we carried on without him. Good thing, I bumped into his sister at the next pub and we went into the disableds, and then I bumped into her again. Sam tagged along for a while, but then I had to let her go, I had another date that night. And her name was Amber. Nine pints in and it was us against the world. Things got mental in the Beehive so we tailed it to the Bowls Club, or as we called it "The Smoke House", which is where it all went fuck up. Everyone got paranoid and Pete chucked so we had to bench him. In the end we blew off the last three pubs and headed for the hills. As I sat up there, blood on my knuckles, beer down my shirt, sick on my shoes, knowing in my heart life would never feel this good again.
[shows Gary in a group therapy setting]
*Gary King*: And you know what? It never did.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

"i think God is moving it's tongue".


----------



## pharmakos

There's no crowd in the street and no sun


----------



## JahSEEuS

We're all just hapless victims
Of knowledge and learning and such
The man you thought you licked 'em
But you choked in the clutch
Brent Black, you said it yourself
It's an ethereal kind of flu
A Mac virus reveals the plot
Of the fiendish Fu Man Chu


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

SS373dOH said:


> One we fuxked with my buddy, and switched everything from his kitchen to his living room and vice versa, *we called it the microwave entertainment center.. cause the microwave was in place of his TV*.




clever.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Quanta invidia io ti porto, avara terra,
ch'abbracci quella cui veder m'è tolto,
et mi contendi l'aria del bel volto,
dove pace trovai d'ogni mia guerra!

Quanta ne porto al ciel, che chiude et serra
et sí cupidamente à in sé raccolto
lo spirto da le belle membra sciolto,
et per altrui sí rado si diserra!

Quanta invidia a quell'anime che 'n sorte
ànno or sua santa et dolce compagnia
la qual io cercai sempre con tal brama!

Quant'a la dispietata et dura Morte,
ch'avendo spento in lei la vita mia,
stassi né suoi begli occhi, et me non chiama!


----------



## Stanbot009

"An artist's worst fear after life is to be forgotten, unrecognized and misunderstood "


----------



## Vagina Lover

"The fear of death follows from the fear of life. A man who lives fully is prepared to die at any time"


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Are you in the know? Human reproduction is vitally important to society -- but there is no reason that the act of copulation cannot be pleasurable as well. Remember these tips... Sex Is Egotistical. Without self-esteem, those participating in coitus are revealed to be fraudulent, hypocritical animals. Ego is indispensable in the bedroom! Negotiate With Your Mate. Intercourse can be mutually beneficial to both parties. Set out expectations with your partner beforehand, outlining the services you will provide one another. And hold them to their side of the deal! Never forget! Oral contracts and handshake deals are for starry-eyed gigolos. Always get it in writing! Your Pleasure Is Your Business. Remember: you come first! Nobody's going to keep an eye on your pleasure except you! Don't be left high and dry! Armed with this knowledge, go forth now and enjoy sexual congress the Rapture way! Now you know.




Whoever comes first is the victor.


----------



## D's

everytime a woman shaves her legs, and doesnt get laid.a unicorn dies.
: (


----------



## Mr.Hankey

_Tormentor Of Christian Souls 


I could drag you to my chambers
And strip you naked in darkness
I could pull your fingernails out one by one
And rape you till you find no hope

I could rip your guts out
And let you watch me
Sacrifice your unborn child
I could leave you to starve
And even bring you to total silence
For once

For I find no pleasure in your physical pain
I want your Christian soul to crumble

Your fucking soul

When I have seen your church go up in flames
And you are weeping I will laugh
When I have seen you mourn over loved ones
I will feel bliss when your mortal soul is in ruins
I will grin in the shadows
For that gives me pleasure

Tormenting a Christian soul
_​


----------



## JahSEEuS

vibr8tor said:


> alasdairms recent cocky attitude is giving me a chubby.  he has some serious sex appeal going on!!!



jahseeu


----------



## Mr.Hankey

^ vibby don't feed the troll


----------



## JahSEEuS

Feed me your chubby

alasdairm can come if he has to


----------



## Mr.Hankey

So he came down at once and welcomed him gladly.


*NSFW*: 



◄ Luke 19:6 ►


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Famine seems to be the last, the most dreadful resource of nature. The power of population is so superior to the power of the earth to produce subsistence for man, that premature death must in some shape or other visit the human race. The vices of mankind are active and able ministers of depopulation. They are the precursors in the great army of destruction, and often finish the dreadful work themselves. But should they fail in this war of extermination, sickly seasons, epidemics, pestilence, and plague advance in terrific array, and sweep off their thousands and tens of thousands. Should success be still incomplete, gigantic inevitable famine stalks in the rear, and with one mighty blow levels the population with the food of the world.

— Thomas Malthus, 1798. An Essay on the Principle of Population. Chapter VII, p61


----------



## Blue_Phlame

ABetterWay said:


> come back


everyone plz come back


----------



## Blue_Phlame

> I can't live the button-down life like you. I want it all! The terrifying lows, the dizzying highs, the creamy middles! Sure, I might offend a few of the blue-noses with my cocky stride and musty odors -- oh, I'll never be the darling of the so-called "City Fathers" who cluck their tongues, stroke their beards, and talk about "What's to be done with this Homer Simpson?"


----------



## JahSEEuS

buy the ticket take the ride.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

roger&me said:


> my route was obstructed by some protesters this morning when i was on the way to a very important appointmente and before turning onto the detour street i was like "FUCK YOU FCUKERS NOW ITS PERSONAL" and i flicked them off, and some cops that were standing there saw me and gave me a thumbs up


illyria.jpg


----------



## Ovidio

Blue_Phlame said:


> illyria.jpg


Resting bitch face with tea in hand.jpg i 

i 

i


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'd hate to see what the real world does to your psyche, mel.


That deserves a quote


----------



## ♥ Lady Bug ♥

holy shit this thread sucks


----------



## Blue_Phlame

*lol*



			
				♥ Lady Bug ♥;14076620 said:
			
		

> holy shit this thread sucks









			
				♥ Lady Bug ♥;14076620 said:
			
		

> holy shit this thread sucks


----------



## Blue_Phlame

> If you want to see the consequences of ocean warming in action, I recommend watching the documentary "Chasing Coral." It's available on Netflix. Climate change is indeed scary. *I have a friend who is a planetary scientist at Kennedy Space Center and he thinks we have maybe 50, 100 years tops left* because once the Siberian permafrost thaws and starts sending plumes of methane into the atmosphere we are going to go the way of Venus.


Can't wait until we terraform Venus man.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

> You know what you mean, and your nearest and dearest know what you mean. Even the cat knows what you mean, when she can be bothered to listen. So how come people online can twist your words so easily? Clue: that's what social media is all about. As the Moon squares up to Mercury, be very careful what you share and what you say. If you wouldn't say it someone's face, probably best not to put it on Facebook or Twitter either. Taurus, Leo, Scorpio and Aquarius in particular should step away from the screen! Looking ahead, November dawns with an excess of energy. As the Moon opposes Mars, letting off steam safely gets more difficult, because impulses are high.



Does this apply to you? Can you make it apply to you? Will you or won't you?


----------



## EbowTheLetter

"My name is Ted fucking Williams and I'm the greatest hitter in baseball. Jesus H. Christ Himself couldn't get me out." - Ted Williams, probably


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Stop typing and start earning your salary!

- my boss while taking off her pants


----------



## pharmakos

if you look at something through rose colored glasses, all the red flags just look like flags.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

I like to use raging colored glasses for my flag watching sessions.


----------



## johnlesliemackie

”... where the sky is poisoned silver, beyond the chainlink and prison of the skull. [...] Lost, so small amid that dark, hands grown cold, body image fading down corridors of television sky.”

— William Gibson


----------



## Blue_Phlame

"Sixty-two thousand four hundred repetitions make one truth."

The more you repeat the same message, over and over again, the more people will think that's reality - whether it is or not. And even if you're resilient to brainwashing, the more you hear the same message; that's still time you're thinking about that message. It can frame everything around it. So for a social platform to be actively de-incentivizing controversial materials, is going to affect the flow of history. Especially if a platform is significantly large enough.


----------



## Mysterier

Good one, BP.


----------



## SS373dOH

I like big butts and I cannot lie. - Sir Mix a Lot


----------



## zephyr

Blue_Phlame said:


> "Sixty-two thousand four hundred repetitions make one truth."
> 
> The more you repeat the same message, over and over again, the more people will think that's reality - whether it is or not. And even if you're resilient to brainwashing, the more you hear the same message; that's still time you're thinking about that message. It can frame everything around it. So for a social platform to be actively de-incentivizing controversial materials, is going to affect the flow of history. Especially if a platform is significantly large enough.



"Dark, quiet corner of the internet" - 

StoneHappyMonday


----------



## pharmakos

you've started a fire , you've started a fire you can't put out
you've burned your bridges, can't go back from where you came
vision is falling, just writhe and burn out of control
no use pretending, slither back into your hole

you'll drag your house down, when truth comes calling at your door
stare through the misty wonder, the life of men's souls
your cup is empty and you are running out of time
caving your head in, don't dare to dream it will implode


----------



## SS373dOH

Dan, Dan's best friend, man's best friend, Dog, Dogstar, Sirius, this is some serious shit.

-Sgt. Lincoln Osiris


----------



## Shady's Fox

- *Hunter S. Thompson*


----------



## Mel22

SHADY that quote is dumb as fuck and pathetic just fyi you're off the team


----------



## Shady's Fox

listen m8 let's take this to another thread ok otherwise i will report you for off topic posting and no one wants that now do they 

COOPERATE?


----------



## Mel22

INCORRECT!

i want it

do it


----------



## Shady's Fox

150 pushups 200 squats NOW ow and its bob thread, he is dead now, plz have some respect, ty dummy


----------

